# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Ответ Е.М. Манидхара Прабху на резолюцию о женщинах дикша-гуру

## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Статья известного ученика Шрилы Прабхупады Е.М. Манидхара Прабху в ответ на резолюцию ДжиБиСи о женщинах дикша-гуру. Этот преданный - гуру санкиртаны, и его чёткая позиция может заинтересовать всех здравомыслящих преданных. Он прославляет вайшнави так, как прославил бы их Шрила Прабхупада.
Надеюсь, что из уважения к этому великому Вайшнаву тема не будет объединена с какой-либо темой сторонников женщины дикша-гуру, этот преданный заслуживает отдельной темы.



Возможно, еще живы те, кто помнит, как в течение пятнадцати лет в качестве лидера санкиртаны я управлял пятью фургонами, заполненными матаджами, которые служили так же, как и я – каждый день выходили и распространяли книги Шрилы Прабхупады.
Служение, которое оказывали эти молодые женщины, находится за пределами воображения сегодняшних чиновников ИСККОН, из которых некоторые едва ли когда-либо активно проповедовали или выходили на санкиртану. Эти молодые женщины, полностью посвятившие себя миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, разделяли тот же поток милости, который мы все создавали, возвращаясь в процветающие храмы, наполненные экстазом, который могли попробовать только те, кто действительно был связан с миссией Шрилы Прабхупады. На самом деле, Сам Кришна утверждает в Бхагавад-гите, что даже шудры и женщины могут вернуться домой назад к Богу, когда они связаны с чистым преданным.

Как уже упоминалось в предыдущей статье, вопрос о том, могут ли женщины вообще занимать руководящие должности, был четко и ясно продемонстрирован нам Шрилой Прабхупадой. Ответ - нет. Даже на самых высоких уровнях управления вселенной (тем, кто сомневается, рекомендую изучить лилу Господа Шивы, Дакши и Сати, которая закончилась тем, что Сати оставила своё тело, войдя в огонь) с этим связаны большие проблемы. Что уж говорить о нас в нашем обусловленном состоянии.

Без преданных в женских телах мы бы не смогли создать множество храмов и ферм ИСККОН. Эти предавшиеся ваишнави собирали огромные суммы денег для этих проектов. Они поддерживали их, они готовили на кухнях, они конечно же проводили пуджи, они служили самозабвенно... пока их не предавали их лидеры и они не оставались один на один со своим горем. Как однажды указал Шрила Прабхупада, если женщина однажды была обманута, она уже никогда не будет полностью доверять другому мужчине. И поэтому эти преданные, с которыми плохо обошлись, всегда будут иметь явные или скрытые защитные барьеры.

Что касается природы женских тел, об этом ясно описано в шастре и прокомментировано Шрилой Прабхупадой много раз. Женщины, присоединяющиеся к сознанию Кришны, особенные, но это не значит, что они сразу же освобождаются от своего телесного сознания. Это же относится и к мужчинам. Процесс очищения требует от нас необходимость занять правильное положение, прогрессивного взгляда на самих себя и оставшиеся у нас материальные желания. Таким образом, сначала мы принимаем правила и регуляции, затем приходит очищение, и только после этого наступает освобождение от нашей телесной привязанности.

Эта статья написана в виду недавней резолюции ДжиБиСи, которая утверждает женщин в качестве дикша-гуру. Это серьёзное отклонение призывает к открытому сопротивлению и противодействию, так как с этого дня ИСККОН официально определили как отклонившуюся апасампрадайу. К счастью, есть те, кто противостоят этому, они дорожат истинными наставлениями Шрилы Прабхупады, выходят распространять его книги, проводят харинамы и распространяют Кришна-прасад.

Тем, кто пал жертвой таких так называемых «гурудеви», рекомендуется принять совет гуру и шастры, и поразмыслить над следующим вопросом: почему Шрила Прабхупада, прославляя своих проповедующих «героинь», НИКОГДА официально не назначал их на руководящие должности? Даже с точки зрения чтения лекций, он пишет, что женщина действительно может читать лекции «если не доступен квалифицированный мужчина».

«Ваишнави» в экстазе ведущие киртаны, окруженные экстатически танцующими брахмачари, на самом деле являются диким зрелищем. Так же очень нелепо выглядит, как такие брахмачари (теперь инициированные ею) предлагают ей, в качестве гуру-дакшины, женское нижнее бельё. Действительно дикое зрелище? А почему нет? Нынешнее решение ДжиБиСи создаёт прекрасные условия для такой картины.

Когда я рос в ИСККОН под опекой ДжиБиСи, который решительно заявил: «Женщины должны проповедовать женщинам, а мужчины - мужчинам», я чувствовал себя в безопасности. Конечно, если нет проповедующих мужчин, тогда женщины должны проповедовать, это факт. Проповедь должна продолжаться. Но мы видели, как женщины-проповедники влюблялись в тех, кому они проповедовали; мы видели, как женщины-президенты становились лесбиянками; мы видели, как женщины разрушали храм, соблазняя президента местного храма. За каждым большим мужчиной стоит большая женщина, вы же знаете  :smilies: . Это факт, что без помощи «мистическим» образом мотивированных мужчин, нынешние кандидатки в женщины дикша-гуру не добились бы этого положения. Как сказал один мужчина: «Женщина всегда помогает мужчине получить то, что она хочет». Вот это материальный принцип! А нам предлагают принять, что мы имеем дело с полностью одухотворенными ваишнави? В самом деле? Каждый кандидат на посвящение, желающий поклоняться такой гуру-деви, должен разузнать её прошлое и её поступки ПОСЛЕ того, как она была посвящена в нашу сампрадайу. Такой кандидат может быть очень удивлен тем, что он найдёт... Вот простые вопросы для такого воображаемого мужчины или воображаемой женщины – кандидатов в ученики гуру-деви:

- Сколько раз моя гуру-деви разводилась?
- Если она бросила мужа, почему она это сделала?
- Какова её сексуальная ориентация?
- Насколько она намеревается финансировать членов своей семьи доходом, который она «заработает» будучи гуру-деви?
- Проповедует ли она то, что сказал Шрила Прабхупада или она черпает свою «мудрость» из кармической литературы?
- Если она проповедует о «любви», то что она имеет в виду?
- И т.д.

Шастра настоятельно рекомендует (особенно для брахмачари) не быть тесно связанными с женой гуру, но ничего не говорит о том, что жена гуру сама может быть гуру (ШБ 7.12.7). Шрила Вьясадева что-то упустил? Шрила Прабхупада что-то забыл, когда продиктовал первоначальный (не окончательный!) список гуру, которые могут служить в этом качестве после его ухода? Почему ни одна женщина не была упомянута в этом списке, при том, что Шрила Прабхупада так высоко ценил служение некоторых из этих «героинь»? Должен ли нынешний орган ДжиБиСи «исправить» или «улучшить» решение Шрилы Прабхупады? Это может быть намного хуже, чем учреждение отклонившейся апасампрадайи. Настоящее решение может также содержать в себе тяжкое оскорбление Шрилы Прабхупады, совершённое теми, кто достаточно высокомерен, чтобы попытаться изменить то, что он дал. Являются ли эти «плодородные мозги» (как сам Шрила Прабхупада называл таких спекулянтов) «умнее», чем он? Как они могут сметь!

На моего духовного учителя нападают, потому эта статья несёт гораздо более агрессивный тон, чем любая, написанная здесь ранее.

Каковы последствия такого деструктивного поступка? Сейчас, как мне сообщили, эта резолюция оставляет за местным руководством право решать можно ли таким гуру-деви проповедовать на их территориях или нет. Это ещё больше усложняет ситуацию, поскольку автоматически приводит к дальнейшему дроблению уже и без того расколотого ИСККОН. Куда отправятся ученики, инициированные такой гуру-деви? Мы хорошо знаем, что ученики определенных гуру не приветствуются в определенных зонах. Этот шаг приведет к ещё большей поляризации между отдельными группами преданными в будущем.

Что касается тех, кто по-прежнему полон решимости прожить достойную жизнь в своих ашрамах, они могут отстраниться в замешательстве, отделиться и самостоятельно проповедовать. Но негодяев и демонов это не волнует. Одним из главных признаков демона является бесстыдство. Один человек так прокомментировал: «Проблема современного мира в том, что дураки - это абсолютно убеждённые, а умные люди - полные сомнений». Проще говоря: «Дураки рвутся туда, куда ангелы не смеют соваться». И поэтому сампрадайа дураков может на короткое время победить, но в конце концов она сама себя уничтожит.

Чтобы покончить с моим личным недовольством по этому поводу, я могу отплатить своими дандаватами всем тем ваишнави, которые выполняют свои ежедневные обязанности, терпят своих иногда неуравновешенных мужей; помогают другим приобщиться к сознанию Кришны, проявляя свою материнскую заботу; развивают других женщин, демонстрируя образцовое поведение; старательно заботятся и воспитывают своих зачастую непослушных отпрысков; приносят мир обществу работая в тылу, предлагая помощь, поддержку и прибежище всем, кто осмеливается бросить вызов майе. Такие благородные ваишнави редки и их надо всячески поддерживать. Они героини, благодаря своему целомудрию они спасают людей от падения. Они настоящие героини, они показывают пример человеческого поведения в быстро деградирующем обществе, которое опускает женщин до уровня проституток и гуру-деви, которые осмеливаются разрушать гуру-парампару.

Ясно, что рассматриваемая проблема ещё не решена, так как даже члены ДжиБиСи разделились на противоборствующие группы. А как чувствуют себя те, кого оставили «за бортом голосования»? (ДжиБиСи является единственным демократически функционирующим органом, созданным Шрилой Прабхупадой, так как он считал его брахманическим по природе, только брахманы имели право голоса в ведическом обществе).

Уже и без того существует другое отклонение от линии Шрилы Прабхупады – это женщины ДжиБиСи.

Как же тогда те, кто всё ещё хранят принципы Шрилы Прабхупады, могут терпеть и служить в такой опасной атмосфере? Даже мирские политики либо выходят из партии, либо из политики в целом, когда находят, что изначальная программа, которую они представляли, была подменена. Для чего тогда продолжать, во имя «единства и целостности в извращениях»?

Тем не менее есть ещё достаточно места, чтобы проповедовать именно то, что дал Шрила Прабхупада, и еще есть достаточно преданных, которые хотят это услышать. Нет необходимости отказываться от того, что было дано нам Шрилой Прабхупадой. Можно просто оставаться в ИСККОН и улучшать его, указывая на отклонения. Если необходимо, то указывать на виновников и выступать против всех тех, кто и дальше планирует продолжать извращать учение Шрилы Прабхупады.

Можно привести пример лицемерия ритвиков: нет никакой необходимости отвергать весь процесс инициации целиком, вместо того чтобы вести здоровые дискуссии на основе шастр о том, кто действительно является гуру. Я верю, что такие преданные здесь есть и готовы проповедовать, и поэтому я полон решимости оставаться тем, кем я всегда был - человеком ИСККОН, членом того ИСККОН, который начал Шрила Прабхупада и оставил нам, чтобы мы его поддерживали и защищали. Пусть отклонисты начнут своё собственное движение, ИСККОН Шрилы Прабхупады должен быть защищен и сохранён. Те, кто молчат в этот момент, так же виновны, как и те, кто следуют и отстаивают путь отклонений. Как сказал один человек: «Молчание - худшая форма насилия», а другой добавил: «Я не боюсь злодеев, я боюсь тех, кто потворствует злу».

По мере того, как волна безумия поднимается до небес, искренние души всё больше стремятся обрести прибежище у лотосных стоп Шрилы Прабхупады. В конце концов, как это было на поле битвы Курукшетре, каждый предстанет перед своей судьбой. Даже преданные, занявшие неверную сторону, должны были умереть. Выбор всегда за нами, а Верховный Господь в Своей форме Ануманты и Упадрашты - невидимый Наблюдатель и помощник, воздает каждому то, что тот заслуживает.

***************************************************

Источник:
Can women give diksa initiation?
http://manidharadas.com/article/article?article_id=204

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Надеюсь, что из уважения к этому великому Вайшнаву тема не будет объединена с какой-либо темой сторонников женщины дикша-гуру, этот преданный заслуживает отдельной темы.


Уважение к заслуженному вайшнаву не означает, что с ним все и во всем будут согласны. Он ясно озвучил свою позицию и это достойно уважения. Но есть ощущение, что в некоторых аспектах он явно опасается того, чего опасаться не следует. Также есть явные преувеличения или это такие неудачные шутки про то, что ученики-брахмачари буду дарить своей гуру-деви женское белье в качестве гуру-дакшины. Это явно через край. ИСККОН растет, а рост - это изменения, а изменения означают, что ИСККОН никогда не будет таким, каким он был в 70х. Ностальгия по "старым-добрым временам" объяснима и к ней склонны почти все пожилые люди, но жизнь продолжается. Если мы посмотрим на историю Гаудия вайшнавизма со времен Господа Чайтаньи, то за эти 500+ лет общество сильно изменилось, а сейчас еще и западная почва добавилась... Это не может не привести к изменениям. Поэтому перед лидерами стоит непростая задача: сохранять традицию и быть восприимчивым к особенностям нынешнего времени. Традиция - не мертвая догма. Чтобы пережить века традиция должна быть гибкой по форме при сохранении неизменной сути. К сожалению, не все это понимают.

----------


## Амира

Не понимаю к чему этот бунт? Или ДжиБиСи выражает волю Шрилы Прабхупады и тогда нужно принимать все его решения или, если оно не компетентно - переизбрать. Зачем акцентировать внимание на следствии? Нужно говорить прямо - ДжиБиСи не компетентно. И собственно статья об этом, что там давно все не в порядке и уходите вон из моего ИСККОН, создайте свой, а это мой ИСККОН, мой Шрила Прабхупада и вообще тут все моё. И я не против женщин, но они все проститутки и все зло из-за них.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Величие Вайшнавов определяет не кто-то один. 
Определяет величие вся Вайшнава-санга.
Каким образом? 
По тому, *скольких преданных* эти преданные сделали преданными. 

И Кришна по тому же принципу определяет *величие* Своих дорогих слуг.

Вот например, Ее Милости Шримати Нарайани Деви Даси благодарны очень многие (в США, насколько знаю... у нас она совсем неизвестна), признавая за ней это качество (поэтому ради нее и принята эта резолюция). 

То , что общение со Шримати Урмилой Деви Даси продвигает, очищает и возвышает сознание, подтвердят также очень многие. 

Величие наших гуру также очевидно !  

А вот автора статьи по-моему, у нас не очень знают... Вроде бы на какой-то наш осенний фестиваль его приглашали?  

Так что начинать знакомить с каким-то новым для нас Вайшнавом с этой статьи с такими сверх-странными примерами...  :nea:  При всем уважении к преданному _санкиртаны_ (я превосходно понимаю, о чем говорит, в первых абзацах) но чтобы преданный _санкиртаны_ понижал уровень мышления людей такими примерами... 

Он ведь только от себя отталкивает этим (по меньшей мере - настораживает), *нисколько* не задевая чести уважаемых Вайшнави. 

Еще и русский переводчик оказал ему медвежью услугу, использовав пренебрежительное склонение слова "матаджи" 
("я управлял пятью фургонами, заполненными матаджами"  :stop: ) 

И матаджи это что, мешки с картошкой?!  

Менталитет переводчика уже пострадал. Как переводчица, я по одному этому скажу, что это - вредная статья. 

Лучше слушать непосредственно о Кришне *с уст чистых Вайшавов и Вайшнави*, 
кто не опускаются сами и не опускают сознание других, используя глупые примеры. 

Сознающие Кришну Вайшнавы *говорят о Кришне* - 
Они не погружаются в *дебаты* на темы, как стать сознающими Кришну.
По этому критерию можно с легкостью понимать уровень сознания.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Как уже упоминалось в предыдущей статье, вопрос о том, могут ли женщины вообще *занимать руководящие должности*, был четко и ясно продемонстрирован нам Шрилой Прабхупадой. Ответ - нет.


А у дикша-гуру нет никакой особой руководящей роли в организации.  
Они - духовные проводники, гиды для душ учеников, представители парампары, прозрачная среда между учениками и Кришной. 
Если ученики чувствуют и признают свой духовный прогресс, то это и является признаком проявления гуру-таттвы. 

Поэтому должности здесь вообще ни при чем. 

И почему все эти противники Вайшнави в роли дикша-гуру постоянно переводят внимание на должности ?
По-моему, должности - это последнее, что заботит Вайшнавов. 
Может быть, потому столько внимания, что им самим хочется должностей... 
Может быть потому, что их самих особо никто не признает или не не знает...? 

Вопрос опасного положения гуру как должностного лица в организации отлично разобрал Е.М. Крипамойа Даса, статья здесь :

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...hkk#post179035

Им бы _эту передовую статью_ изучить получше, прежде чем аппелировать к пункту "гуру и должности".

А то некоторых так заботит, на что будут тратиться деньги благодарных учеников, что диву даешься... 
Это вообще-то исключительно личное дело гуру и учеников...

Помнится, недавно, один Прабху дикша-гуру очень хорошо всем объяснил, что до пожертвованных гуру денег вообще никому не должно быть никакого дела. Гуру сами отвечают перед Кришной.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Да, автор этого письма (Манидхара прабху) некоторыми своими утверждениями явно нарушает принцип аскетизма речи, о котором Кришна говорит в 17й главе БГ. Речь садху должна быть "правдивой, приятной, благотворной, не беспокоящей других". В данном случае есть признаки того, что аскетизм речи не соблюдается.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Справедливости ради стоит отметить, что с аскетизмом речи у некоторых участников обсуждения, которые поддерживают женщин-дикша-гуру, тоже есть проблемы.

----------


## Амира

> связанному с запредельной сексуальной распущенностью.


Очевидно, что ваш жесткий протест эта ваша внутренняя борьба, но имеющая внешнее проявление как борьба с окружающим миром. Мир не изменить, но можно внутренне измениться самому. Лучшая аскеза та, когда живя среди соблазнов мы равнодушны к ним. Пытаться изменить мир и других людей бесполезно. Изменитесь сами и живите спокойно. Найдите прибежище в Кришне и ваше видение изменится. Вы не будете постоянно притягиваться негативом и он на вас не будет иметь такое влияние. Задумайтесь о своей жизни и не тратьте ее на борьбу с ветряными мельницами. Большинство ваших страхов просто надуманы.

----------


## Амира

> Вы правы, я злобное существо, полное вожделения и жадности) но я пытаюсь от этого избавиться, а не культивировать (или оправдывать) в себе это.


Плохие качества как и хорошие есть у всех. И то, что вы пытаетесь от них избавиться это понятно, я об этом и написала, только вы не тот путь избрали, вы пытаетесь изменить окружающие условия, сделать их идеальными и тогда в идеальных условиях вы сможете измениться, но таких условий никогда не будет. Не нужно ждать условий, нужно обратиться к Кришне и Он нас изменит и тогда изменится наше отношение к окружающей нас обстановке. Вы же говорите о чем угодно внешнем (везде один негатив, который не дает вам стать лучше) только не о внутреннем изменении (предании Кришне). 




> У меня страхов нет и быть не может, я под полной защитой, к тому же, не собираюсь стать учеником женщины против мнения шастр.


Я не понимаю как вас может коснуться эта резолюция? Кто-то вас заставляет стать учеником женщины-гуру?




> Впрочем, ваше право на спокойную жизнь никто не забирает, тоже хорошо. Только тогда чего вы тут пишите мне вообще? Изменить пытаетесь? Предлагаю последовать своему же совету.


Не думаю что жизнь вдруг может стать спокойной. Спокойным может стать только наш ум, так как став сознающими Кришну мы меняем свои взгляды и свое отношение. Пишу я вам по той же причине что и вы:




> Мою жизнь несколько раз круто меняли всего случайная страница текста, так что по себе знаю.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Представляете, вы говорите о том, что ИСККОН должен поменять свои ценности в угоду западному миру, который деградировал за 50 лет просто вникуда, тогда как ценности БГ (со всеми словами о стри-дхарме, "негативных" высказываниях об интеллекте шудр и женщин и пр.) не поменялись за миллионы лет. Не много ли на себя берете?


Где я писал, что ИСККОН должен поменять свои ценности в угоду западному миру? Если вы не понимаете, что я пишу, то не стоит за меня решать, что я думаю.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Справедливости ради стоит отметить, что с аскетизмом речи у некоторых участников обсуждения, которые поддерживают женщин-дикша-гуру, тоже есть проблемы.


Справедливости ради стоит отметить, что у некоторых _психологов_ тоже ))
_______________

Женщин дикша-гуру поддерживать пока невозможно, потому что их пока что нет. Саму идею - можно. 

А когда появится одна Вайшнави в США, знающая Бхагаватам настолько хорошо, по отзывам осведомленных старших Вайшнавов - то и слава Господу, _я буду очень рада за ее учениц_. Проявятся другие осознающие себя души в женских телах, реально способные помогать другим идти к Кришне - вот и великолепно.

Когда на одного дикша-гуру по 10 000 учеников (или сколько там по подсчетам сейчас в ИСККОН) - это не правильно.
При этом сознающих себя джив _крайне мало_. Как же можно их игнорировать по половому признаку (!) и не разрешать последователям Шрилы Прабхупады просить этих _Вайшнави_ о милости принять себя на обучение... И прабху не будут они принимать на обучение, и сами прабху не будут к ним обращаться, разве прабху мало других гуру.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Кто-то вас заставляет стать учеником женщины-гуру?


Это оне за других прабху до такой степени боятся (!) 
А то ведь Кали-юга, вдруг сами не разберутся, вдруг начнут просить дикшу у матаджи... надо предупредить.

----------


## Алексей Ж.

Считаю мнение ШП единственно верным в данном вопросе.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Прекрасно. В этой резолюции как раз и отражено мнение Шрилы Прабхупады в данном вопросе.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Очевидно, что ваш жесткий протест эта ваша внутренняя борьба


Однозначно... причем из темы в тему четко просматривается тематика. 

Вообще, это большой минус времен интернета , что на головы бедных бхакт сваливается столько вообще не нужной лично им информации, которую они не в состоянии нормально переварить. Она должна быть вне зоны их досягаемости, но сейчас даже те, кого тема вообще никак не касается, берутся о ней рассуждать.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> В этой резолюции как раз и отражено мнение Шрилы Прабхупады в данном вопросе.


Да да, он об этом ясно пишет в комментариях к Тринадцатой Песне Бхагаватам. :tongue: 

Ни одного раза нигде Шрила Прабхупада не сказал или не написал что у женщин должно быть право инициировать наравне с мужчинами. Ни разу. Тем не менее многие уверены, что именно это он всегда и имел в виду, а те, кто в ними несогласны не понимают Прабхупаду и возражают "основываясь на собственном прочтении шастр, своем собственном социальном опыте или глубоких вайшнавских убеждениях" - из перевода опубликованного здесь на сайте.

А то, что в ответ думают противники этой резолюции вообще часто непечатно. Так и живём. Прогресс!

Тем временем индйиский аналог национального совета и их аналог SAC на прошлой неделе приняли резолюции осуждающие решение ДжиБиСи, требуют его отозвать, а SAC распустить за некомпетентность и прочие грехи. Ожидается, что ДжиБиСи это рутинно проигнорирует, как уже бывало в прошлом.

Ну, в общем, по-вайшнавски плюемся друг в друга. Кто победит, тот и будет гуру назначать.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Тем временем индйиский аналог национального совета и их аналог SAC на прошлой неделе приняли резолюции осуждающие решение ДжиБиСи, требуют его отозвать, а SAC распустить за некомпетентность и прочие грехи. Ожидается, что ДжиБиСи это рутинно проигнорирует, как уже бывало в прошлом.


В 2009 это Индийское Бюро (аналог Нац совета в Индии) тоже какой-то протест писали на резолюцию GBC. Они больше беспокоятся за свой имидж в Индии, а не за благо всего ИСККОН. В их письме чувствуется вполне националистическая нотка, типа, нас большинство и даже в западных странах большинство прихожан - индийцы и потому мы тут должны задавать тон. Это то, что Прабхупада называл "телесной концепцией". В свое время индийские брахманы ругали Прабхупаду за то, что он давал Гаятри женщинам. Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати вообще хотели убить все те же смарта-брахманы за его революционную проповедь. И даже Господа Чайтанью ругали брахманы за то, что он портит религию индусов. История повторяется. Ничто не ново под луной.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> какой-то протест


Они тогда по косточкам разобрали исследование SAC и резолюцию ДжиБиСи в поддержку ЖДГ. Абзац за абзацем и цитату за цитатой. На том документе, собственно, и строится вся оппозиция ЖДГ, если не считать недавно открытой Бхарадваджа Самхиты. Где-то есть русский перевод, но искать лень. Можно, конечно, всё это на национализм списать, но это было бы не совсем честно, учитывая глубину и ширину их ссылок и аргументов.

Поэтому когда в сегодняшней резолюции ДжиБиСи положилось на те же самые давно дискредитированные цитаты, якобы доказывающие правомерность ЖДГ, у них, наверно, глаза от злости побелели. И теперь их игнорируют по национальному признаку, на что, собственно, они и сами напрашиваются - этого тоже не отберёшь.

Таким образом дискуссия переходит в спор о том, кто вернее Шриле Прабхупаде. Кто докажет, что самый верный, тот и победит. Извиняюсь за пессимизм.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> "Чувствуется"? Мне кажется, брахманы должны руководствоваться другими категориями оценок, нежели чувства. Логика, а не чувства, подсказывает более простую оценку - если вы "за" демократию и всеобщие права, то обратите внимание на численность оппонентов вашей резолюции и их влияние. Но даже если принять во внимание ваш чувственный разбор, то в нём есть существенный недостаток: нельзя сравнивать существующих личностей со Шрилой Прабхупадой, Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати и Господом Чайтаньей. Да, это высокоразвитые личности, но на уполномоченного вводить изменения ачарью не тянет никто. Можно было бы назвать коллективным ачарьей GBC, но резолюция была принята не подавляющим большинством, еле выцарапали. Сомневающийся мечущийся ачарья.. вполне в духе времени ЖДГ.
> 
> Кстати, вот и перевод резолюции Бюро http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post185349 - там есть много разных аргументов, кроме "националистической нотки".


Националистическая нотка именно "чувствуется" и логика тут не при чем. Просто я провожу довольно много времени в Маяпуре и могу наблюдать некоторую тенденцию на протяжении последних лет. И состоит эта тенденция в том, что тут постепенно выдавливают всех белых лидеров и менеджеров и заменяют их на местных, не учитывая квалификацию. Про цель этого говорить не буду, т.к. это не соответствует данной теме. Но я просто вижу, как, почувствовав свое количественное преимущество, индусы начинают давить, аргументируя это совершенно не трансцендентными причинами. На моих глазах школа, где учился мой сын под руководством отличного директора-англичанки (которую интригами выжили из школы) превратилась во что-то жалкое под руководством безграмотной индуски (нового директора). И поэтому лично я уже опасаюсь этого индийского диктата во всех областях.

Я вовсе не сторонник вседозволенности, но я уверен, что нужны законы, которые открывают новые возможности, а не ограничивают их. Это позволит преданным на местах самим решать, кто в их регионе может быть гуру. А индусы пытаются за весь мир решать, чтобы сохранить свой престиж в Индии. Они ссылаются на важность сохранения имиджа в глазах других сампрадай, хотя когда вопрос ЖДГ был в стадии исследования и наши спрашивали мнение других сампрадайи, те сами не могли дать однозначного ответа. Это задокументированный факт.

Я не сравниваю современных лидеров с Прабхупадой, но характер проблем такой же. Прабхупаду тоже ругали за "разрушение традиций". 
А что касается лично меня, то я вообще занимаю нейтральную позицию в этом вопросе и мне просто интересно наблюдать, куда ветер дует. Эта резолюция вообще никак не повлияет на развитие ИСККОН, но ее обсуждение неожиданно выявило настроения разных преданных. Вот это мне и интересно. А сама резолюция мне мало интересна, т.к. вред и польза от нее будут минимальными в любом случае.

----------


## Sitalatma das

Главное, чтобы не скатилось к тому, что аргументы теперь будут сортировать по национальному признаку. Всё, что от маленьких коричневых индусов - в игнор. 

Только этого нам не хватало.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Главное, чтобы не скатилось к тому, что аргументы теперь будут сортировать по национальному признаку. Всё, что от маленьких коричневых индусов - в игнор. 
> 
> Только этого нам не хватало.


Бюро в своих аргументах на это и давит - нас большинство, наше мнение должно быть решающим. Поэтому они сами и склоняют к такому подходу. Забыли уже, что Прабхупада открещивался от индуизма. Он сумел всех объединить на трансцендентном уровне, а это Бюро пытается на основе своего национального большинства теперь диктовать всему миру. Лично мне индийская религия не интересна.

----------


## Sitalatma das

Я боюсь я что-то недопонимаю. Вы говорите, что Индийский Национальный Комитет представляет вариант индийской религии, от которого Шрила Прабхупада открещивался?

Мне тоже кажется, что их служение и методы проповеди обусловлены их национальной культурой, но у меня в голове не укладывается записать их в тех, от кого Шрила Прабхупада бы открестился.

Манидхар Прабху, кстати говоря, не индиец, но его похоже тоже проигнорируют, до кучи.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Мне тоже кажется, что их служение и методы проповеди обусловлены их национальной культурой, но у меня в голове не укладывается записать их в тех, от кого Шрила Прабхупада бы открестился.


Не от них открещиваться надо, а от их подачи материала в данном случае, когда они по сути защищают не сознание Кришны, а индуизм, от которого Прабхупада открещивался. Резолюция GBC принята с учетом ВСЕХ факторов. А предложение этих индийских товарищей преследует исключительно интересы Индии, типа, как на нас тут смотреть будут другие сампрадайи. Их же никто не обязывает авторизовывать женщин дикша-гуру в Индии. Если Индийское Бюро считает, что это неприемлемо в Индии, пусть и примут свой местный закон в соответствии с ИХ реалиями. И не надо всему миру диктовать, что им делать. Есть законы ИСККОН, единые для всех, и этого достаточно. А местные вопросы пусть все решают на местах. Именно этого и хотел Прабхупада.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> В 2009 это Индийское Бюро (аналог Нац совета в Индии) тоже какой-то протест писали на резолюцию GBC. Они больше беспокоятся за свой имидж в Индии, а не за благо всего ИСККОН. В их письме чувствуется вполне националистическая нотка, типа, нас большинство и даже в западных странах большинство прихожан - индийцы и потому мы тут должны задавать тон. Это то, что Прабхупада называл "телесной концепцией". В свое время индийские брахманы ругали Прабхупаду за то, что он давал Гаятри женщинам. Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати вообще хотели убить все те же смарта-брахманы за его революционную проповедь. И даже Господа Чайтанью ругали брахманы за то, что он портит религию индусов. История повторяется. Ничто не ново под луной.


Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны, Враджендра Кумар прабху. Я подсчитал, из 13-ти перечисленных аргументов только 2 аргумента можно признать "националистической ноткой". Остальные 11 аргументов построены на приоритетности праман гуру-садху-шастры. И даже эти 2 аргумента (1-й и 10-й) оправданы тем, что Индийское Бюро вполне законно выражает интересы индийских вайшнавов по своему определению.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> Резолюция GBC принята с учетом ВСЕХ факторов.


Оппоненты ставят это утверждение под сомнение. Или, вернее, считают что ДжиБиСи учитывало все эти факторы неправильным образом, что не так акценты расставили, проигнорировав то, что игнорировать не стоило. И это включает реакцию индийских преданных.

При этом не забывайте, что для многих преданных, включая индийских, нет разницы между сознанием Кришны и ведической культурой. Для них сознание Кршины внешне проявляется в форме идеальной ведической культуры.

Шрила Прабхупада более трехсот раз цитировал "бхарата-бхумите хаила манушйа-джанма йара" стих (ЧЧ Ади 9.41) и индийские преданные, я полагаю, не согласны, что с мнением тех индийцев, которые воплощают этот стих в жизнь, можно не считаться.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Оппоненты ставят это утверждение под сомнение. Или, вернее, считают что ДжиБиСи учитывало все эти факторы неправильным образом, что не так акценты расставили, проигнорировав то, что игнорировать не стоило. И это включает реакцию индийских преданных.
> 
> При этом не забывайте, что для многих преданных, включая индийских, нет разницы между сознанием Кришны и ведической культурой. Для них сознание Кршины внешне проявляется в форме идеальной ведической культуры.
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада более трехсот раз цитировал "бхарата-бхумите хаила манушйа-джанма йара" стих (ЧЧ Ади 9.41) и индийские преданные, я полагаю, не согласны, что с мнением тех индийцев, которые воплощают этот стих в жизнь, можно не считаться.


Похоже, что у меня никак не получается донести одну простую мысль. Попробую последний раз: выбор гуру (мужчины или женщины) - это сугубо личное дело каждого, что следует из закона ИСККОН. Эта резолюция GBC в основном принята с учетом интересов западных вайшнавов, которые выросли в другой культуре и у них другое восприятие гендерного вопроса. И если какая-то женщина на Западе выбрала себе женщину (отвечающую всем критериям) в качестве дикша-Гуру, то при чем тут мнение Индийского Бюро? Женщины дикша-гуру в ведической традиции были, причем во всех сампрадаях, и это никто не отрицает. Но явление это редкое. Таким же редким оно будет и в ИСККОН. В чем проблема?

Нужно просто увеличить количество мужчин дикша-гуру и ажиотаж вокруг женщин дикша-гуру автоматически уляжется. Для тех, кто не в курсе истории ИСККОН могу сказать, что за период 1986-87 годов (период так называемой "реформы института гуру") список дикша-гуру пополнился сразу на 60 человек. Они что, с неба свалились? Нет, они были нормальными практикующими садхаками. И это было больше 30 лет назад. Сейчас преданных намного больше и в каждой стране есть десятки преданных, которые практикуют более 20-30 лет. Вполне можно выбрать из них пару сотен новых дикша-гуру, чтобы уменьшить искусственно созданный дефицит. В Хари-Бхакти-виласе говорится, что гуру должен быть МЕСТНЫМ человеком, знающим своих учеников и всегда доступным. Вот решение проблемы. И на этом фоне 2-3 женщины дикша-гуру будут нормально восприниматься.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Эта резолюция GBC в основном принята с учетом интересов западных вайшнавов, которые выросли в другой культуре и у них другое восприятие гендерного вопроса


На мой взгляд именно так оно все и происходит. Однако настораживает следующее: 
Не привнесет ли желание следовать (потакать?) "западным интересам" к новым, опять таки нестандартным директивам GBC? Которые все остальные подразделения ИСККОН, даже и совсем незападные, обязаны будут исполнять? 
Которое (который, которая) GBC кстати в основе своей собственно и состоит из западных вайшнавов...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Не привнесет ли желание следовать (потакать?) "западным интересам" к новым, опять таки нестандартным директивам GBC? Которые все остальные подразделения ИСККОН, даже и совсем незападные, обязаны будут исполнять?


Какой пункт этой резолюции ОБЯЗЫВАЕТ Индийское Бюро авторизовать женщин дикша-гуру в Индии? Никакой. Я уверен, что в Индии это Бюро таких прецедентов не допустит. И это их право. Но как они могут вмешиваться в дела других стран, где совершенно иная ситуация?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Директивно конечно никто никого обязать не сможет. До конца...
Обязать исполнять что-то чуждое, вернее скажем так - не вполне приемлемое для национального, ментального, эмоционального, этического или другого иного контента.
Однако для современных граждан, санатана-дхарма - это предмет достаточно сложный и непонятный. И потому любые примеры и утверждения, одобряемые управляющими структурами, будут так или иначе априорно приниматься большинством адептов. И этому всему будут пытаться безоговорочно следовать.
Но вот пойдет ли это на духовную, да и даже на материальную пользу?

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Какой пункт этой резолюции ОБЯЗЫВАЕТ Индийское Бюро авторизовать женщин дикша-гуру в Индии? Никакой. Я уверен, что в Индии это Бюро таких прецедентов не допустит. И это их право. Но как они могут вмешиваться в дела других стран, где совершенно иная ситуация?


В том то и дело, что ИСККОН Шрилы Прабхупады предполагал общие правила и стандарты по всему миру, основанные на ведической культуре. Это значит, что если в странах запада эта ведическая культура деградировала, то искаженные "ценности" западной культуры не должны распространяться на другие страны, где ведическая культура еще как-то держится. Кали уже это делает очень эффективно. Не хватало того, чтобы еще преданные этим занимались. Индийское бюро причем в 10-м аргументе говорит 


> "преданные во всем мире рассматривают ИСККОН как единую организацию, а не как отделённые структуры, в каждой из которых существует своя система инициации."


. Зачем же искусственно создавать национальные "особенности" для разных стран? Там же далее сказано: 


> "Поэтому никто не сможет говорить, что тот, кто был инициирован женщиной-гуру за пределами Индии, не является настоящим инициированным преданным на территории Индии."


 Вы говорите "Никто не обязывает Индийское Бюро авторизовать женщин дикша-гуру в Индии." Но резолюция обяжет индийских вайшнавов считать учеников, инициированных у женщины - дикша  гуру за пределами Индии, преданными и соответствующим образом к ним относится, хотя это противоречит ведической сиддханте. Вот о чем речь.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Директивно конечно никто никого обязать не сможет. До конца...
> Обязать исполнять что-то чуждое, вернее скажем так - не вполне приемлемое для национального, ментального, эмоционального, этического или другого иного контента.
> Однако для современных граждан, санатана-дхарма - это предмет достаточно сложный и непонятный. И потому любые примеры и утверждения, одобряемые управляющими структурами, будут так или иначе априорно приниматься большинством адептов. И этому всему будут пытаться безоговорочно следовать.
> Но вот пойдет ли это на духовную, да и даже на материальную пользу?


Любой закон и любую резолюцию при желании можно довести до абсурда, который очень живописно и описал Манидхара прабху в стартовом письме этой темы. Вопрос в другом - зачем доводить все до абсурда, которого так боятся противники этой резолюции? Поэтому применение любой резолюции на практике требует разума. А если разума нет, то как говорится "дуракам закон не писан". Но должны ли члены GBC бояться принимать резолюции, опасаясь того, что кто-то может ими злоупотребить? Волков бояться - в лес не ходить. Я думаю, что к этой резолюции еще будут разъяснения по поводу ее применения. Надеюсь, что эти разъяснения рассеют все опасения.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Вопрос в другом - зачем доводить все до абсурда, которого так боятся противники этой резолюции? Поэтому применение любой резолюции на практике требует разума. А если разума нет, то как говорится "дуракам закон не писан".


Говоря о разуме, Вы говорите о разуме отдельных адептов? 
Тогда получается что все происходящее необходимо воспринимать исключительно для развития совершенства буддхи-йоги у каждого конкретного человека  :smilies:  
Побуждает именно к персональному преданию Кришне. Что Он и утверждает совершенством в "Бхагавад Гите".
А без помощи Параматмы похоже во всем этом не разобраться...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Говоря о разуме, Вы говорите о разуме отдельных адептов?


Обычно, когда речь заходит об одобрении какого-то преданного на роль дикша-гуру, это является коллективным решением. Поэтому недостаток разума одного рекомендателя может быть компенсирован коллективным разумом Совета ятры, например.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны, Враджендра Кумар прабху. Я подсчитал, из 13-ти перечисленных аргументов только 2 аргумента можно признать "националистической ноткой". Остальные 11 аргументов построены на приоритетности праман гуру-садху-шастры. И даже эти 2 аргумента (1-й и 10-й) оправданы тем, что Индийское Бюро вполне законно выражает интересы индийских вайшнавов по своему определению.


На духовном уровне у индийских вайшнавов не может быть интересов, отличных от интересов вайшнавов других национальностей. Поэтому под интересами в данном случае имеются в виду сугубо национальные интересы, которые, действительно могут отличаться. Поэтому я и говорю, что GBC приняло решение ради духовного блага преданных, желающих получить дикшу у духовно продвинутых женщин. А если это как-то мешает национальным интересам индусов, то они могут в Индии не авторизовать женщин на пост дикша-гуру.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

«Чтобы распространять культуру сознания Кришны, надо понять возможный уровень отречения от мира с учетом данной страны, эпохи и индивидуальных особенностей тех, к кому обращена проповедь. Западный человек, желающий развить в себе сознание Кришны, должен быть обучен принципам отречения от материального бытия, *но учить его следует по-другому, чем, скажем, жителя Индии*. Учитель (ачарья) должен принимать во внимание эпоху, качества ученика и особенности страны. Он должен избегать ниямаграхи, то есть не должен пытаться сделать невозможное. То, что возможно в одной стране, может оказаться невозможным в другой. Обязанность ачарьи — придерживаться сути преданного служения. Что же касается юкта-вайрагьи (истинного отречения от мира), то *применение этого принципа может несколько отличаться от страны к стране.* (…) Следует принимать во внимание смысл преданного служения, а не внешние атрибуты.
Став вайшнавом, человек очищается немедленно, при условии, что он следует правилам и предписаниям, установленным для него истинным духовным учителем. *В Европе, Америке и других странах Запада эти правила могут несколько отличаться от тех, которым следуют в Индии.* Слепое, бессмысленное подражание, не приводящее ни к каким результатам, называется нийам-граха (один из шести видов деятельности, которая пагубно сказывается на бхакти (Нектар наставлений, т.2) – добавление Хари-канты д.д.). (…) Для конкретной страны, периода времени и конкретного ученика это всякий раз будет особый метод». (Мадхья, 23.105, комм.)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> В том то и дело, что ИСККОН Шрилы Прабхупады предполагал общие правила и стандарты по всему миру, основанные на ведической культуре.


Интересно, что ведическая культура ПРЕДПОЛАГАЕТ многообразие стандартов в связи с ведическим принципом "деша кала патра" (место, время, обстоятельства). Вообще "ведический" не означает "одинаковый для всех". Посмотрите на ведические храмы в Южной Индии, Ориссе и Раджастане. Вас не смущают такие резкие отличия в архитектурном стиле этих разных регионов в рамках одной и той же страны? При этом все они ВЕДИЧЕСКИЕ, т.к. там согласно Ведам поклоняются Кришне. И почему Прабхупада хотел построить храм-планетарий в Маяпуре по типу американского Капитолия, а не по ведическим стандартам? Почему он пошел "на уступку" Западу?




> Это значит, что если в странах запада эта ведическая культура деградировала, то искаженные "ценности" западной культуры не должны распространяться на другие страны, где ведическая культура еще как-то держится.


Смысл не в том, чтобы потворствовать опустившейся культуре Запада, а в том, чтобы предоставить возможности духовного развития ВСЕМ. И поскольку в Индии были прецеденты женщин дикша-гуру, то какое ведическое правило исключает такую возможность в других странах?




> Зачем же искусственно создавать национальные "особенности" для разных стран?


Их никто искусственно не создает. Они уже ЕСТЬ по факту. Их нужно просто учитывать. Иначе можно легко обвинить индийских вайшнавов в том, что они потворствуют западным национальным особенностям, готовя в Индии итальянскую пиццу. Зачем такое потворство? Пусть все едят "Ведическую пищу". Только никто не знает, что это такое, т.к. кухня разных регионов той же Индии разительно отличается. 




> Там же далее сказано:  Вы говорите "Никто не обязывает Индийское Бюро авторизовать женщин дикша-гуру в Индии." Но резолюция обяжет индийских вайшнавов считать учеников, инициированных у женщины - дикша  гуру за пределами Индии, преданными и соответствующим образом к ним относится, хотя это противоречит ведической сиддханте. Вот о чем речь.


Да, это ОЧЕНЬ серьезная проблема для индийских вайшнавов - считать инициированных у женщин НАСТОЯЩИМИ преданными? А как они узнают, кто у кого инициирован? Если бы не дурацкая исконновская привычка - спрашивать кто ваш гуру. Она В КОРНЕ противоречит ведической культуре, Т.к. в Хари-Бхакти-Виласе сказано, что имя гуру, вашего Божества и вашу мантру НАДО ХРАНИТЬ В ТАЙНЕ. Вот что такое ведическая культура. Ведь ничто индийским вайшнавам не мешает считать инициированными учеников той же Ганга-Маты Госвамини в Индии. То есть, тут они вряд ли будут возражать. Значит в чем проблема? В желании всех подмять под свои индийские (не ведические) понятия. Вот это я и называю материализмом и индуизмом. О том, что сознание Кришны может применяться в разных странах по-разному Хари-канта выше привела хорошую цитату.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Интересно, что ведическая культура ПРЕДПОЛАГАЕТ многообразие стандартов в связи с ведическим принципом "деша кала патра" (место, время, обстоятельства). Вообще "ведический" не означает "одинаковый для всех". Посмотрите на ведические храмы в Южной Индии, Ориссе и Раджастане. Вас не смущают такие резкие отличия в архитектурном стиле этих разных регионов в рамках одной и той же страны? При этом все они ВЕДИЧЕСКИЕ, т.к. там согласно Ведам поклоняются Кришне. И почему Прабхупада хотел построить храм-планетарий в Маяпуре по типу американского Капитолия, а не по ведическим стандартам? Почему он пошел "на уступку" Западу?


Враджендра Кумар прабху, можете тогда объяснить, почему Шрила Прабхупада так серьезно относился к поддержанию единых стандартов ВО ВСЕХ ХРАМАХ ИСККОН, которые касались поклонению Божествам, арати, киртану, вайшнавскому этикету? Можно же было учитывать "национальный колорит"? 



> Смысл не в том, чтобы потворствовать опустившейся культуре Запада, а в том, чтобы предоставить возможности духовного развития ВСЕМ.


А разве без этой резолюции у кого-то нет возможности принять гуру? 



> И поскольку в Индии были прецеденты женщин дикша-гуру, то какое ведическое правило исключает такую возможность в других странах?


Да, были три прецедента, которые были исключительными явлениями, в которых не обошлось без явного Божественного откровения. 



> Да, это ОЧЕНЬ серьезная проблема для индийских вайшнавов - считать инициированных у женщин НАСТОЯЩИМИ преданными? А как они узнают, кто у кого инициирован? Если бы не дурацкая исконновская привычка - спрашивать кто ваш гуру. Она В КОРНЕ противоречит ведической культуре, Т.к. в Хари-Бхакти-Виласе сказано, что имя гуру, вашего Божества и вашу мантру НАДО ХРАНИТЬ В ТАЙНЕ. Вот что такое ведическая культура.


Почему же тогда Шрила Прабхупада не держал в тайне имя своего гуру? Или почему тогда нам открывают знание о всей цепи учеников - парампаре?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Враджендра Кумар прабху, можете тогда объяснить, почему Шрила Прабхупада так серьезно относился к поддержанию единых стандартов ВО ВСЕХ ХРАМАХ ИСККОН, которые касались поклонению Божествам, арати, киртану, вайшнавскому этикету? Можно же было учитывать "национальный колорит"?


Поклонение Божествам - это самая консервативная часть нашей культуры и тут нет нужды что-то менять. Насчет киртана строгих правил нет, о чем ясно сказал Господь Чайтанйа в Шикшаштаке. Преданные поют киртаны на разные мотивы, в том числе и на свои национальные и никто из этого трагедии не делает. Не все могут петь в бенгальской манере.




> А разве без этой резолюции у кого-то нет возможности принять гуру?


Да, есть женщины, которые хотят принять дикшу у старших матаджи. Зачем из этого устраивать скандал мирового масштаба? Выбор гуру - это личное дело ученика. Вдохновение и связь учителя и ученика - это внутренние вещи, которые невозможно регулировать резолюциями. Излишняя институализация гуру - большая наша проблема. Отсюда и идут все эти дебаты. Раньше, до появления Гаудия-матха и ИСККОН выбор гуру осуществлялся самим учеником и это не было темой публичного обсуждения. В организации произошла сильная формализация этого момента. У этого есть свои плюсы, но и минусы тоже очевидные есть. И то, что мы сейчас обсуждаем это, явно относится к минусам этой системы. 




> Да, были три прецедента, которые были исключительными явлениями, в которых не обошлось без явного Божественного откровения.


Их было намного больше, если вы слушали ответы Мадана-мохана прабху. 




> Почему же тогда Шрила Прабхупада не держал в тайне имя своего гуру? Или почему тогда нам открывают знание о всей цепи учеников - парампаре?


Вы не поняли сути. Прабхупада был неизвестным на Западе человеком, первопроходцем, и он должен был представиться миру, указать на свое духовное происхождение и традицию. Он назвал имя своего учителя не для того, чтобы кичиться этим, а для того, чтобы мы знали, что он не самозванец. Когда ИСККОН уже оформился, как часть Гаудия-сампрадайи, теперь уже нет нужды заниматься рекламой своих гуру. А что касается того, что нам открывают знание обо всей цепи учеников - это не так. Мы знаем только о ключевых фигурах. Парампара значительно шире. Скольких учеников Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати вы знаете кроме нашего Шрилы Прабхупады? Двух-трех? Их намного больше и у них свои ученики, а у тех - свои. Поэтому мы знаем в лучшем случа 1% учителей нашей Парампары.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Спасибо большое, Враджендра Кумар прабху. Есть над чем подумать.



> Выбор гуру - это личное дело ученика. Вдохновение и связь учителя и ученика - это внутренние вещи, которые невозможно регулировать резолюциями. Излишняя институализация гуру - большая наша проблема. Отсюда и идут все эти дебаты. Раньше, до появления Гаудия-матха и ИСККОН выбор гуру осуществлялся самим учеником и это не было темой публичного обсуждения. В организации произошла сильная формализация этого момента. У этого есть свои плюсы, но и минусы тоже очевидные есть. И то, что мы сейчас обсуждаем это, явно относится к минусам этой системы.


Как я понимаю, данная резолюция только усиливает эти минусы, т.к. делает еще больший акцент на дикше.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Как я понимаю, данная резолюция только усиливает эти минусы, т.к. делает еще больший акцент на дикше.


Резолюция НЕ ДЕЛАЕТ АКЦЕНТА на дикше. Она просто позволяет квалифицированным женщинам давать дикшу. Важность и соотношение дикши и шикши - это вообще другая тема. Вот в этой сфере бы поработали наши знатоки, и тогда, вероятно, весь этот искусственный ажиотаж успокоился бы, и мы бы занялись РЕАЛЬНОЙ духовной жизнью, а не выяснением прав женщин в ИСККОН.

----------


## Sitalatma das

Большое спасибо, Враджендра Кумар Прабху, за ваши разъяснения. С некоторыми из них я, к сожалению, всё же не могу согласиться. 

Резолюция ДжиБиСи выражает безусловную волю Шрилы Прабхупады. Я не вижу в ней ничего подразумевающего, что это только нововведение для отдельно взятых стран в их сложившейся обстановке, с которым Шрила Прабхупада наверняка бы согласился. Наоборот, это решение представлено как единственно верная трактовка его желаний и его планов, что он всегда именно этого и хотел. В конце резолюции отмечено, что не все преданные могут с ней согласиться и дан список по каким причинам - "основываясь на собственном прочтении шастр, своем собственном социальном опыте или глубоких вайшнавских убеждениях" - другое понимание воли Шрилы Прабхапады в этот список не входит. Поэтому если можно принять, что в Индии уместно одно, в Америке другое, и потому не надо весь ИСККОН брать в заложники, но возражения-то не об этом - возражения об интерпретации воли Шрилы Прабхупады. Он либо хотел и планировал ЖДГ, либо нет. От того, где кто живёт и у кого какие потребности это не зависит.

Индийские преданные в их несогласии здесь ничем не отличаются от русских или американских. Их единственное отличие в том, что у них высокая концентрация несогласных и есть контроль над официальными структурами ИСККОН через которые это несогласие можно выразить. У наших есть странички в VK, у Манидхара Прабху есть свой сайт, но это не сравнить с индйиским национальным советом.

Можно спросить - откуда пошло, что имя гуру надо хранить в тайне? Точно не от Шрилы Прабхупады - судя хотя бы по тому, что почти через двадцать лет после его ухода, когда в ИСККОНе появился своя собственная платформа для электронной почты, каждый пользователь должет был указывать имя его гуру в виде аббревиатуры, через точку после имени самого преданного. Так, что невозможно было не знать с чьим учеником идёт переписка. О том, чтобы хранить имя гуру в тайне и речи не было. 

Я знаю о том стихе из Саммохана Тантры цитирующемся в Хари Бхакти Виласе, но когда это вошло в культуру ИСККОН? Это имеет смысл в обычных традициях где у каждого должно быть своё божество и, соответственно, своя мантра, но у нас одна мантра на всех - Харе Кришна. Мы её не таим, так же как не таим имена Шри Шри Гаура Нитай. 

Это кажется не по теме, но я вспомнил это в связи с тем, что выбор гуру это на самом деле дело сугубо личное и резолюциями гуру не создашь. Поэтому если кто-то чувствует, что его выбор нестандартный и люди могут не понять, то тогда он конечно может хранить это при себе. При этом его духовное развитие и его близость к гуру нисколько не пострадают. В ИСККОНе, однако, исторически, инициация это смена ранга в нашем социальном устройстве для обоих - и для ученика и для старшего преданного, которому разрешили инициировать, и это регулируется ДжиБиСи. Поэтому все полагаются на решения ДжиБиСи в том, кого считать нормально инициированным преданным, а кого самозванцем. К прмеру, обычно мы инициации полученные за пределами ИСККОНа не признаём. Поэтому у всех преданных должно быть доверие к ДжиБиСи в этом вопросе и это доверие лучше не подрывать. Конкретные кандидаты могут быть разными, но воля Прабхупады одна, и если возникает мнение, что кто-то инициирует против воли Шрилы Прабхупады, то это подрывает веру в авторитет ДжиБиСи, а кому это надо?

На тему разнообразия - да, храмы и кухня могут выглядеть очень разными, но принципи лежащие в основе всегда одни и те же. Взять эту пиццу - чтобы её приготовить, нужна огромная и печь, которую надо разогревать часами. Для обычной семьи это будет против принципа "жить просто и мыслить возвышенно". Такую печь имеет смысл заводить только для ресторанов, а там готовят еду на продажу, то есть сознание не лучшей чистоты. То есть принцип один - готовит попроще из местных ингридиентов, поэтому там рис, здесь чапати, а пицца нигде. В России старых домов с подходящими печами полно, но по тем или иным причинам пиццу никогда не готовили. Откуда это пошло? Из рекламы хорошей западной жизни. Нам, преданным, тоже хочется присоединиться к их наслаждению - чем мы хуже? Если пиццу предложить, то это даже будет аропья бхакти - когда обыденной деятельности ради чувственного наслаждения придаётся форма преданного служения. Но это самый низкий вид бхакти - гордится нечем.

И ещё - когда требуют ЖДГ из-за местных условий, это очень напоминает жалобы на то, что в вайшнавской одежде проповедовать нельзя - засмеют, или что люди не интересуются духовной жизнью, поэтому книги не берут. Или что книги дорогие, а люди бедные. Или что книги никто не читает - все в телефонах или в интернете. Обычно это длится до того, пока кому-нибудь не надоест и он пойдёт распространять книги на улицах, завернутый в оранжевое дхоти. Наглядный пример - Нью Йорк Харинама Ашрам. То есть им там в Америках может ЖДГ и надо, а может и нет.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Большое спасибо, Враджендра Кумар Прабху, за ваши разъяснения. С некоторыми из них я, к сожалению, всё же не могу согласиться.


Вы не обязаны со мной соглашаться. Я просто поделился своим видением. Меня уже утомил поверхностный уровень восприятия духовной жизни, инициации, гуру и т.д. Когда преданные спрашивают друг у друга, кто твой гуру, а не ЧЕМУ ТЫ НАУЧИЛСЯ У СВОЕГО ГУРУ за последний год, лично мне тошно от этого. Когда вместо того, чтобы обсуждать КВАЛИФИКАЦИЮ гуру, мы обсуждаем пол гуру (мужчина или женщина), у меня ощущение, что люди не понимают, КТО ТАКОЙ гуру и для чего мы его/ее принимаем. Надоели все эти поверхностные разговоры о престиже, что о нас подумают другие сампрадаи и прочие материалистические аргументы. Я высказал свое понимание ситуации и больше не желаю тратить на это время. Выхожу из обсуждения.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> ...вместо того, чтобы обсуждать КВАЛИФИКАЦИЮ гуру, мы обсуждаем пол гуру (мужчина или женщина)


На мой взгляд очень здравая идея. 
Хотя немного не по сиддханте кажется - ведь вроде как априорный ученик не имеет право обсуждать квалификацию уже выбранного учителя Обсуждать и присматриваться надо было до иннициации, а обсуждение после - это наверное уже и апарадхой попахивает. 
Наверное можно обсуждать квалификацию в процессе поиска и выбора гуру. 

Хотя с этих позиций обсуждение именно об этом...

Но тогда действительно пол здесь ни при чем, и потому желающий поставить под сомнение квалификацию возможных дикща-гуру (гурви) должен обосновать свою позицию приведением цитат этих самых гуру, которые ему кажутся не соответствующими общепринятой сиддханте.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> преданные спрашивают друг у друга, кто твой гуру


Не совсем праздный вопрос, учитывая то, что разные преданные-гуру проявляют разные оттенки преданного служения, то есть разный вкус. А потом этот вкус постепенно проникает во все закоулки тонкого тела ученика так, что гуру становится видно даже во внешнем поведении его последователей. Особенно заметно во многих учениках Шрилы Прабхупады.

Пол это тоже часть квалификации гуру. Живое существо оказывается в определённом теле не случайно, а как отражение его конкретного желания наслаждаться, которое надо очищать. Может именно это желание и привлекает потенциальных учеников - нравится, что с их женщиной гуру можно сладко петь или красиво одеваться, или высказывать определённое отношение к мужчинам. Всяко бывает, у нас у всех ещё остаются недуховные устремления, может и в выбор гуру прокрасться. А может это уже освобождённая душа, тогда выбор тела это отражение его оттенка служения и является украшением, а не анартхой. Как женское тело сестры Шикхи Махити позволило ей посвятить себя чисто духовный отношениям с Господом Чайтаньей, не отвлекаясь на разные организационные вопросы основанные на телесных отношениях, как пришлось Сварупе Дамодару. Или как мусульманское тело Харидаса Тхакура позволило ему проявить всю глубину смирения, на принииая даже самых простых выражений почтения, даже прасад за одним столом в преданными не принимал.

Какое отношение это имеет к Панчаратрика мантрам я не знаю и не понимаю зачем женщинам преданным обязательно нужно право их давать.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Их единственное отличие в том, что у них высокая концентрация несогласных и есть контроль над официальными структурами ИСККОН через которые это несогласие можно выразить. У наших есть странички в VK, у Манидхара Прабху есть свой сайт, но это не сравнить с индйиским национальным советом.


Высокая концентрация несогласных? А как они ее достигли? Если вспомнить, что Ямуну выжили из Индии. Она пишет об этом в своих воспоминаниях, что она отказалась от служения в Индии из-за сильного давления мужчин на нее из-за того, что она женщина и не должна быть социально активной. Причем это были западные ученики, а не индусы. Или м.Нараяни, которую Шрила Прабхупада сделал первой пуджари в Калькутте, где были установлены первые Божества Радха-Кришны в Индии. Сейчас практически во всех храмах Индии женщинам запретили поклоняться Божествам в ИСККОН, хотя Шрила Прабхупада не вводил таких правил. Ямуна была первой и главной пуджари Кришна-Баларамы во Вриндаване. Мужчины силой устранили женщин с административных позиций и других значимых постов в индийском (да и не только) ИСККОН, а потом говорят, что мы тут большинством голосов проголосовали и это честное решение? Тьфу! Позор индийскому ИСККОН за такие поступки по отношению к старшим ученицам Шрилы Прабхупады и введение новых правил в отношении женщин, которые Прабхупада не устанавливал! Это всего лишь то же кастовое материальное сознание, которое многократно осуждал Шрила Прабхупада в своих книгах. А ведь он писал их для западных людей, у которых нет проблем с кастовостью. Но как оказалось он зрил в корень, потому что знал, что кастовое сознание будет проявляться в других формах: мужчина-женщина, грихастха-брахмачари и т.д.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Куда тогда уезжать женщинам, которые квалифицированы для того, чтобы преподавать, пуджарить, проповедовать и исполнять обязанности дикша-гуру?о


Если Кришна тем или иным способом утверждает обратное (т.е. по факту гуны действуют так, а не иначе, исполняя волю Кришны) - то, может быть, пересмотреть взгляды на стри-дхарму и заняться не "преподавать, пуджарить, проповедовать и исполнять обязанности дикша-гуру", а "родить детей, ухаживать за ними, преподавать им, проповедовать им и исполнять для них обязанности первой гуру"? Для вас это, вероятно, звучит забавно, но в реальности может получиться достичь совершенства именно таким единственным способом  :mig:  впрочем, вы слишком консервативны, чтобы принять такую свежую идею.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> ...Когда я поинтересовалась причиной у президента, мне указали на мой амбициозный эгоизм...Куда тогда уезжать женщинам, которые квалифицированы для того, чтобы преподавать, пуджарить, проповедовать и исполнять обязанности дикша-гуру?


Может быть дело не в том, какой у нас пол, а в том, что кто квалифицирован - определяет Кришна, а не мы сами. Полномочия приходят свыше и преданный, осознающий, что он слуга просто находится в молитве о преданном служении. И мужчины и женщины тут в равном положении. Мужчина, не обладающий смирением, и в то же время желающий преподавать, пуджарить, проповедовать получит ту же реакцию, что и женщина.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Даже не знаю стоит ли отвечать на весь этот бред. Но замахнуться на представительство Самого Кришны - круто! Даже я не поняла с кем имею честь. Звыняйте, паны.  :smilies:

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Чайтанья Чаритамрита Мадхья 8.70

кршна-бхакти-раса-бхавита матих
крийатам йади куто пи лабхйате
татра лаулйам апи мулйам экалам
джанма-коти-сукртаир на лабхйате

Пословный перевод:
кршна-бхакти-раса-бхавита — поглощенный сладостью преданного служения Кришне; матих — разум; крийатам — да будет приобретен; йади — если; кутах апи — где-либо; лабхйате — обретает; татра — там; лаулйам — искреннее желание; апи — поистине; мулйам — цена; экалам — единственная; джанма-коти — миллионов жизней; сукртаих — благочестивыми делами; на — не; лабхйате — достигается.

Чистое преданное служение в сознании Кришны нельзя заслужить, даже совершая благие дела на протяжении тысяч жизней. Оно приходит только к тому, кто может заплатить единственную цену — жажду обретения его. Если такое преданное служение доступно где-то, его следует приобрести не мешкая.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> в дискуссии я не вступаю, предпочитаю силовой метод разрешения конфликтов.


Может Вам уголовный кодекс перечитать?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Тут большинство посоветовали принять волю старшего как волю Кришны. Так покажите пример, уважаемые, и примите решение Джи-Би-Си в отношении ЖДГ как волю Кришны! Учить каждый горазд, а как самому показывать пример ученичества, так никого не сыщешь с факелом при свете дня.

----------


## Михаил Сотников

> Может Вам уголовный кодекс перечитать?


«Мы должны повиноваться законам Бога, а не законам людей.»-Беседа B 22.05.75 Мельбурн.

« законы, созданные людьми, всегда несовершенны, поскольку их авторы склонны допускать ошибки, заблуждаться, обманывать и к тому же обладают несовершенными органами чувств. В отличие от людских законов, предписания Вед свободны от этих четырех недостатков. В них нет никаких ошибок.(…) Таким образом, ведическое знание является совершенным, и, выполняя предписания Вед, мы никогда не совершим греха.» - ШБ 4.26.7 ком.

«Веда, знание - это закон и порядок, установленный Богом» - Лекция ШБ 21.07.75 Сан Франциско

«Это закон. А порядки, установленные вами не является законом.» - Лекция ШБ 21.10.74

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> «Мы должны повиноваться законам Бога, а не законам людей.»-Беседа B 22.05.75 Мельбурн.
> 
> « законы, созданные людьми, всегда несовершенны, поскольку их авторы склонны допускать ошибки, заблуждаться, обманывать и к тому же обладают несовершенными органами чувств. В отличие от людских законов, предписания Вед свободны от этих четырех недостатков. В них нет никаких ошибок.(…) Таким образом, ведическое знание является совершенным, и, выполняя предписания Вед, мы никогда не совершим греха.» - ШБ 4.26.7 ком.
> 
> «Веда, знание - это закон и порядок, установленный Богом» - Лекция ШБ 21.07.75 Сан Франциско
> 
> «Это закон. А порядки, установленные вами не является законом.» - Лекция 01.08. 41 ШБ


Вы понимаете, что Ваши слова-призыв к экстремизму,насилию и анархии? И Вы выхватываете из контекста фразы?

----------


## Михаил Сотников

> Вы понимаете, что Ваши слова-призыв к экстремизму,насилию и анархии? И Вы выхватываете из контекста фразы?


Вы что то перепутали, это не мои слова, это слова вашего ( судя по вашей одежде и названию) Ачарии. Зачем вы вопрос о вырывании из контекста задаете, у вас есть первоисточник, есть ссылки, открывайте да смотрите, вырвано ли из контекста или не вырвано. Если для вас опора на закон Бога это анархия ( надо полагать вы имеете ввиду беззаконие), а плясать под дудку демонов это порядок, то я не имею права продолжать с вами сангу, это запрещено НН.

PS: «Это закон. А порядки, установленные вами не является законом.» - Лекция ШБ 21.10.74 ( описка в ссылке была)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Матаджи, мы не в тоталитарном обществе же, обсуждать имеем право  вот, к примеру, вы могли обратиться к более старшим по иерархии за помощью и другие действия производить. А вы что описали? Всё бросила и уехала, вы плохие и уйду я от вас. И индусы плохие, не пойду к ним служить так, как они предлагают (гирлянды делать и детей воспитывать).


К кому обратиться? К президенту обратилась - результат описала даже не во всех подробностях. В совет ятры тоже письмо написала. К кому ещё обратиться к регсеку в Киев? Так оттуда эти правила и идут без всяких философских обоснований. Написать в комитет по разрешению конфликтов международного ИСККОН? Туда обращалась с более серьезным вопросом. Об ответе можете догадаться сами.
Какие ещё действия предлагаете предпринять кроме как предаться представителям Бога. Какие веские основания есть для того, чтобы именно такими их воспринимать? Разве они стали прозрачной средой между мной и Богом или хотя бы Шрилой Прабхупадой, передавая в точности его учение, чтобы претендовать на эту роль? У смирения тоже есть свои границы и они заканчиваются когда кто-то не является такой прозрачной средой.
Интересно, что те же аргументы "займитесь своим делом, не претендуйте на занятие более высокой квалификации, чем мы считаем" используют кастовые брахманы. Которые в принципе не считают, что западные преданные имеют квалификацию поклоняться Божествам и даже получать инициацию, не говоря о том, чтобы давать не. То же кастовое сознание сейчас у некоторых мужчин, возгордившихся своим происхождением.
Так вот, повторяя слова матаджи Ананга Манджари, ученицы Шрилы Прабхупады, хочется сказать: "Мы не ваши ученицы, чтобы указывать нам что мы можем делать, а что нет! Мы приняли прибежище у Шрилы Прабхупады, уполномоченного представителя Кришны, а не у вас". Если хотите экспериментировать с духовной практикой, экспериментируйте со своей, а не с более слабыми живыми существами. Эти претензии на телесное превосходство, претензии чтобы вас воспринимали представителями Бога, претензии на право применять силовые методы, чтобы сделать женщин такими как вам удобнее полностью дисквалифицируют вас в духовном отношении. Бхакти Вилья Пурна Свами учит, что если мужчина хочет чему-то научить женщину, он сначала должен сам показать пример именно в этом. И Шрила Прабхупада действовал именно так.
От таких мужчин, с которыми приходится тут вести дискуссию, просто противно...

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Если сомневаетесь хотел ли Шрила Прабхупада, чтобы в будущем женщин так или иначе сделали ведическими, почитайте историю попыток изменения положения женщин во времена Шрилы Прабхупады и его реакцию на них.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> То есть если у вас нет защиты, в том числе, и главным образом в форме нападения, то вам не помогут ни молитвы, ни мурти, ни ЖДГ, ни МДГ - вы будете в обязательном порядке уничтожены


Мне очень жаль вас, что у вас так мало веры в шастры и Кришну. Лично меня Кришна уже много раз защищал лично мистическим образом в самых опасных ситуациях. Особенно тогда, когда бравирующие своим авторитетом и силой мужчины сдувались.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Матаджи Парвати сделала недавно хороший ролик "Охота на "феминисток ИСККОН" | Мизогонизм - новая волна оскорбителей"
Хотя там пару технических ошибок в дате и др., но сути они не меняют.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> К прмеру, обычно мы инициации полученные за пределами ИСККОНа не признаём.


Это какая-то новость. Почему не признаем? Если человек получает инициацию у вайшнава в одной из авторитетных ученических преемственностей, почему мы должны не признавать эти инициации? В ИСККОН есть преданные, получившие инициацию у гуру-последователей Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура вне ИСККОН. Их не так много, но они есть. Просто обычно, ученики служат в организациях или сангах своих дикша-гуру. НО бывают и исключения.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Утренняя прогулка 1 мая 1974 года, Бомбей
Прабхупада: Давайте обсудим интересующие вас вопросы.
Йогешвара: Вот вам проблема: в наши дни женщины выдвигают требование равных с мужчинами прав. Как можно удовлетворить их?
Прабхупада: Все будет в порядке. Очень просто. Возьмите, к примеру, наших женщин, осознающих Кришну. Они трудятся. Они не требуют равных с мужчинами прав. Это благодаря сознанию Кришны. Женщины убирают храм, очень хорошо готовят пищу. Они удовлетворены. Они не говорят: "Мне нужно ехать в Японию, чтобы проповедовать, как Прабхупада ". Они никогда так не говорят. Иметь подобные мысли - неестественно для женщин. Так что сознание Кришны подразумевает деятельность согласно своей природе.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Утренняя прогулка 1 мая 1974 года, Бомбей
> Прабхупада: Давайте обсудим интересующие вас вопросы.
> Йогешвара: Вот вам проблема: в наши дни женщины выдвигают требование равных с мужчинами прав. Как можно удовлетворить их?
> Прабхупада: Все будет в порядке. Очень просто. Возьмите, к примеру, наших женщин, осознающих Кришну. Они трудятся. Они не требуют равных с мужчинами прав. Это благодаря сознанию Кришны. Женщины убирают храм, очень хорошо готовят пищу. Они удовлетворены. Они не говорят: "Мне нужно ехать в Японию, чтобы проповедовать, как Прабхупада ". Они никогда так не говорят. Иметь подобные мысли - неестественно для женщин. Так что сознание Кришны подразумевает деятельность согласно своей природе.


Хорошая цитата. А как насчет вот такой цитаты?: «Я хочу, чтобы все мои духовные сыновья и дочери унаследовали этот титул Бхактиведанта, чтобы этот трансцендентный семейный диплом передавался из поколения в поколение. Тем, кто имеет этот титул Бхактиведанта, будет разрешено принимать учеников. Возможно, к 1975 году всем моим ученикам будет разрешено давать инициации и так увеличивать число последователей. Таков мой план» (Письмо Хамсадуте, Лос-Анджелес, 3 января 1969 года).

Принимать одни цитаты и отвергать другие - вот, по моим наблюдениям, метод к которым часто прибегают представители разных "сект" в ИСККОН: "ритвики", "критиканы", "либералы", "консерваторы" и т.д. Но правильный подход, это принимать все наставления Шрилы Прабхупады во всей полноте, а не только то, что нравится или соответствует взглядам той или иной "секты" преданных. 

И решение GBC о вайшнави-дикша-гуру как раз пример решения, основанного на принятии всей полноты наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады по этой теме.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Или вот цитата:

Профессор О'Коннелл: Свамиджи, возможно ли, чтобы женщина была гуру в линии ученической преемственности?
Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Джахнава деви была женой Нитьянанды. Она стала. Если она способна достичь высшего совершенства жизни, почему невозможно стать гуру? Но не так много. На самом деле тот, кто достиг совершенства, может стать гуру. Мужчина или женщина,  только если человек достиг совершенства ... Йе кришна-таттва-веттха сеи гуру хайа [ЧЧ. Мадхья 8.128]. Квалификация гуру заключается в том, что он должен быть в полной мере осведомлен о науке о Кришне. Тогда он или она может стать гуру. Йе Кришна-таттва-веттха, сей гуру хая. [перерыв] В нашем материальном мире запрещено ли женщине стать профессором? Если она квалифицирована, она может стать профессором. Что в этом неправильного? Она должна быть квалифицирована. Таково положение. Подобным образом, если женщина прекрасно понимает сознание Кришны, она может стать гуру. (Беседа Шрилы Прабхупады 18.06.1976, Торонто)

Эта цитата ставит противников вайшнави-дикша-гуру в сложное положение. И начинаются попытки выкручиваться. Объяснения, почему не надо принимать серьезно эту цитату. А почему нельзя принять все наставления Шрилы Прабхупады во всей полноте? Это будет гораздо правильнее.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Хорошая цитата. А как насчет вот такой цитаты?: «Я хочу, чтобы все мои духовные сыновья и дочери унаследовали этот титул Бхактиведанта, чтобы этот трансцендентный семейный диплом передавался из поколения в поколение. Тем, кто имеет этот титул Бхактиведанта, будет разрешено принимать учеников. Возможно, к 1975 году всем моим ученикам будет разрешено давать инициации и так увеличивать число последователей. Таков мой план» (Письмо Хамсадуте, Лос-Анджелес, 3 января 1969 года).


И почему же план не был осуществлен? Вероятно, Шрила Прабхупада увидел, что есть большие трудности даже у мужчин с принятием этого статуса (что показали многочисленные падения после его ухода), что уж говорить о женщинах.




> Профессор О'Коннелл: Свамиджи, возможно ли, чтобы женщина была гуру в линии ученической преемственности?
> Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Джахнава деви была женой Нитьянанды. Она стала. Если она способна достичь высшего совершенства жизни, почему невозможно стать гуру? Но не так много. На самом деле тот, кто достиг совершенства, может стать гуру. Мужчина или женщина,  только если человек достиг совершенства ... Йе кришна-таттва-веттха сеи гуру хайа [ЧЧ. Мадхья 8.128]. Квалификация гуру заключается в том, что он должен быть в полной мере осведомлен о науке о Кришне. Тогда он или она может стать гуру. Йе Кришна-таттва-веттха, сей гуру хая. [перерыв] В нашем материальном мире запрещено ли женщине стать профессором? Если она квалифицирована, она может стать профессором. Что в этом неправильного? Она должна быть квалифицирована. Таково положение. Подобным образом, если женщина прекрасно понимает сознание Кришны, она может стать гуру. (Беседа Шрилы Прабхупады 18.06.1976, Торонто)


Вы тоже применили особенный метод, заключающийся в том, что дают только _часть_ цитаты. Например, вот из этой цитаты видно, что любая женщина может спокойно стать гуру, как и профессором, знай себе, иди по пути изучения науки бхакти. Верно? А вот продолжение беседы:




> Прабхупада: Жена. Джахнава-деви. Она управляла всем обществом Гаудийа вайшнавов.
> 
> Атрея Риши: Есть ли у Вас ссылки на это в какой-нибудь из ваших книг, Шрила Прабхупада?
> 
> Прабхупада: Не думаю. Но есть много ачарьев. Может быть, где-нибудь я упоминал. Не то чтобы женщина не может быть ачарьей. Обычно они не становятся ими. В совершенно особенных случаях. Но Джахнава-деви приняли как таковую, хотя она и не заявляла о себе.


Подходит ли нынешняя ситуация к этому? У нас есть женщины, которые сознательно стремятся стать гуру - борются для этого 15 лет, занимают должности, для них создают различные комитеты и так далее; резолюция разрешает массовое выдвижение женщин на пост гуру от любого региона;

Подходит ли это под описание "совершенно особенные случаи" (не просто особенные, а совершенно особенные, исключительные, единичные, раз в двести лет) и "она не заявляла о себе"? Нет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> резолюция разрешает массовое выдвижение женщин на пост гуру от любого региона;


Где вы в резолюции это увидели. Зачем эта пропаганда? 

Вообще, речь идет в реальности о всего нескольких ученицах Шрилы Прабхупады, которые уж ничуть не менее квалифицированны в сознании Кришны, чем их духовные братья, которые выступают в роли дикша-гуру в ИСККОН. Ни о каком массовом движении вайшнави-дикша-гуру речи не идет. Об этом очень ясно говорится в решении GBC. И Шрила Прабхупада отмечает, что не так много женщин-гуру. Не нужно перевирать и устраивать пропаганду.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Хорошая цитата. А как насчет вот такой цитаты?...
> Принимать одни цитаты и отвергать другие - вот, по моим наблюдениям, метод к которым часто прибегают представители разных "сект" в ИСККОН: "ритвики", "критиканы", "либералы", "консерваторы" и т.д. Но правильный подход, это принимать все наставления Шрилы Прабхупады во всей полноте, а не только то, что нравится или соответствует взглядам той или иной "секты" преданных.


А почему именно Ваша цитата претендует на то, чтобы считать Вас приверженцем "правильного подхода", а не "секты"? 
Если в цитатах Шрилы Прабхупады, сказанных им в разное время и в разных условиях есть противоречие, то что означает "во всей полноте"? Это значит, что нам надо понять суть - чего вообще хотел Шрила Прабхупада своей миссией. Его последние слова были о том, что он сделал только 50 процентов, что нужно восстановить варнашраму. Люди должны жить в благости. А кто это может сделать, кроме преданных? Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Да, преданные трансцендентны к гуне благости, но обычно они действуют в гуне благости». А сейчас преданные как-то забыли об этой задаче восстановления варнашрамы, которую Прабхупада акцентировал в последние годы. Но в культуре варнашрамы у мужчин и женщин разные роли, о чем была приведенная мной выше цитата. Мы живем в материальном мире, не надо этого забывать. Но при этом, действуя согласно своей природе и изучая науку о Кришне, совершая шраванм и киртанам, мы сможем решить все проблемы, потому что Кришна будет с нами. Извините преданные, но похоже кто-то из нас всерьез считает, что он уже вышел из под влияния гун материальной природы, а другие - это и есть "секта".  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А почему именно Ваша цитата претендует на то, чтобы считать Вас приверженцем "правильного подхода", а не "секты"? 
> Если в цитатах Шрилы Прабхупады, сказанных им в разное время и в разных условиях есть противоречие, то что означает "во всей полноте"?


Противоречий в наставлениях Шрилы Прабхупаду нет. Это только кажется, что есть противоречия. По мере изучения наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады вы научитесь понимать, как каждое наставление Шрилы Прабхупады идеально соответствует времени, месту и обстоятельствам. И также контексту. Неофиты часто путаются в казалось бы противоречивых наставлениях, им не хватает понимания контекста. Также разные цитаты затрагивают разные аспекты: какие-то относятся к социальной сфере, а другие относятся к сфере чисто духовной. И хотя в социальной сфере у мужчин и женщин разные обязанности, в чистом преданном служении уже таких различий нет. Поэтому надо научиться понимать, когда какая сфера затрагивается. Это приходит с опытом. И крайне важно изучать наследие Шрилы Прабхупады под руководством духовного учителя - истинного представителя Шрилы Прабхупады. Иначе бывает, что люди на основе цитат Шрилы Прабхупады выстраивают очень странные теории или практики, которые противоречат учению Шрилы Прабхупады. Ведические писания всегда изучались только под руководством гуру. Это самый важный принцип. Только под руководством истинного представителя Шрилы Прабхупады вы можете научиться принимать наставления Шрилы Прабхупады во всей полноте. Не отвергая ничего, и четко понимая контекст тех или иных наставлений.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Где вы в резолюции это увидели. Зачем эта пропаганда? 
> 
> Вообще, речь идет в реальности о всего нескольких ученицах Шрилы Прабхупады, которые уж ничуть не менее квалифицированны в сознании Кришны, чем их духовные братья, которые выступают в роли дикша-гуру в ИСККОН. Ни о каком массовом движении вайшнави-дикша-гуру речи не идет. Об этом очень ясно говорится в решении GBC. И Шрила Прабхупада отмечает, что не так много женщин-гуру. Не нужно перевирать и устраивать пропаганду.


Раз прямо обвиняете меня во лжи, раскройте тему, иначе это пустое оскорбление на эмоциях со стороны старшего вайшнава. Очень даже допускаю, что я не увидел "ясных" моментов. Приведите цитату из резолюции, где говорится об этих "нескольких ученицах". Думаю, если бы так и было, то подобного шума не возникло - удовлетворить странные желания женщин в возрасте ради их заслуг в ИСККОН было бы относительно легко. Давайте глянем на пункты:




> Решено, что:
> 
> 1. Вайшнави имеют право давать дикшу в ИСККОН при условии, что они:
> 
> а. отвечают всем требованиям, предъявляемым для кандидатов на служение дикша-гуру в ИСККОН;
> 
> b. достигли по меньшей мере 55-летнего возраста, а также находятся в стабильном семейном положении, живут под защитой мужа, старшего сына или зятя, квалифицированной семейной пары либо санги старших вайшнавов или вайшнави;
> 
> c. получили письменное разрешение от соответствующего Регионального совета или его эквивалента, либо Национального совета давать дикшу в конкретном регионе.


Сколько женщин могут попасть под пункты а и б? Десятки! Или больше? Можно ли "протащить" с помощью политических ухищрений разрешение от РС или НС? При большом желании и при наличии авторитетных покровителей - никаких проблем.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> удовлетворить странные желания женщин в возрасте ради их заслуг в ИСККОН было бы относительно легко.


Это очень оскорбительное высказывание в адрес замечательных вайшнави- учениц Шрилы Прабхупады. Кто дал вам право так о них говорить? Вам нужно извиниться перед этими очень дорогими Шриле Прабхупаде ученицами. Иначе это оскорбление станет причиной вашей деградации. Будьте осторожнее. Ваше высокомерие по отношению к старшим вайшнави (в стиле: "знай свое место, женщина!") и телесные представления о том, что будучи мужчиной, вы уже по определению во всем лучше любой женщины, выдают в вас совсем начинающего преданного. 

Например, Матаджи Нараяни, которую многие хотели бы видеть в роли дикша-гуру, является образцом смирения и других вайшнавских качеств, которые вам лично только предстоит развить, если вы не сойдете с пути бхакти вследствие своих апарадх. Ее движут отнюдь не странные амбиции, а верность наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады.  Не позорьтесь, не выставляйте на показ свое невежество так явно.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Сколько женщин могут попасть под пункты а и б? Десятки! Или больше? Можно ли "протащить" с помощью политических ухищрений разрешение от РС или НС? При большом желании и при наличии авторитетных покровителей - никаких проблем.


А почему в целом, это вас так сильно пугает? Вы- женоненавистник? Если достойные  и обладающие нужной квалификацией вайшнави будут действовать в роли дикша-гуру, это как-то помешает вашей духовной жизни? Вы будете так переживать, что даже спать не сможете? Из-за чего такой страх?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Это очень оскорбительное высказывание в адрес замечательных вайшнави- учениц Шрилы Прабхупады. Кто дал вам право так о них говорить? Вам нужно извиниться перед этими очень дорогими Шриле Прабхупаде ученицами. Иначе это оскорбление станет причиной вашей деградации. Будьте осторожнее. Ваше высокомерие по отношению к старшим вайшнави (в стиле: "знай свое место, женщина!") и телесные представления о том, что будучи мужчиной, вы уже по определению во всем лучше любой женщины выдают в вас совсем начинающего преданного. 
> 
> Например, Матаджи Нараяни, которую многие хотели бы видеть в роли дикша-гуру, является образцом смирения и других вайшнавских качеств, которые вам лично только предстоит развить, если вы не сойдете с пути бхакти вследствие своих апарадх. Ее движут отнюдь не странные амбиции, а верность наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады.  Не позорьтесь, не выставляйте на показ свое невежество так явно.



Ему уже многие преданные здесь это говорили, и матаджи, и прабху - бесполезно. Только хуже становится. Еще и другие все это вынуждены читать! Модераторы и Администраторы, примите какие-то меры, наконец, пока для этого человека не стало уже совсем поздно. Человек не приемлет никаких доводов абсолютно. Он и другую старшую ученицу Шрилы Прабхупады безнаказанно оскорбляет уже долгое время. При том, что она здесь в разделе "Духовные учителя".

Почему мы должны все эту их неофитскую муть про старших Вайшнави здесь читать. У него есть "авторитеты" вне форума - вот пусть на их площадках с ними и общается.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Сообщения, нарушающие правила форума, удалены! Нарушителю вынесено предупреждение!

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Это очень оскорбительное высказывание в адрес замечательных вайшнави- учениц Шрилы Прабхупады. Кто дал вам право так о них говорить?


Уже не надеюсь на какой-то ответ по существу, и тем не менее - где же оскорбление? Странные желания возникают у многих. Например, у саннйаси возникают странные желания насладиться девушками, и он падает (примеров в прошлом множество). Эти желания определяют по внешней активности - например, кто-то видит саннйаси прогуливающимся под ручку с женщиной. Увидеть это - не оскорбление, и ратовать за снятие статуса саннйасы с такого преданного - тоже не оскорбление. То же самое тут. Учитывая, что мы хотя бы примерно представляем себе дхарму женщины в общих чертах и видим, каковы женщины, нарушающие эту дхарму (на примере руководителей - у меня и сестра такая, и куча знакомых) - то желание нарушить эту дхарму представляется странным. Это не оскорбление конкретной личности, лишь анализ реальности.




> телесные представления о том, что будучи мужчиной, вы уже по определению во всем лучше любой женщины, выдают в вас совсем начинающего преданного


Я читаю книги Шрилы Прабхупады, ранее читал много других книг, анализирую реальность на этой основе. Реальность, несомненно, такова, что какой-нибудь бомж будет похуже любой женщины с домой и семьей, или просто лодырь и жиголо. Мужчины многое делают хуже женщин. Но при этом Шопенгауэров, Ницше и сотен других мужчин подобной категории просто в невероятной пропорции больше, нежели женщин в той же категории. Реальность подтверждает точку зрения противников ЖДГ и она же говорит, что женщина на общественных постах - весьма дурное явление. На одних уровнях женщины превосходят мужчин, на других мужчины превосходят женщин - это нормально. А у вас все равны  :smilies:  такая псевдодуховность ведёт к плохим последствиям.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> А почему в целом, это вас так сильно пугает? Вы- женоненавистник? Если достойные  и обладающие нужной квалификацией вайшнави будут действовать в роли дикша-гуру, это как-то помешает вашей духовной жизни? Вы будете так переживать, что даже спать не сможете? Из-за чего такой страх?


Просто вы (и резолюция) голословно доказываете мне то, что есть множество "достойных и обладающих нужной квалификацией вайшнави". Есть преданные вашего же уровня и выше, которые менее голословно доказывают обратное. Почему вас удивляет, что кто-то присоединяется к другому лагерю? Истина познается в спорах. Если будете только вы и никаких противников - это будет не только скучно, но и истина может когда-нибудь затеряться. Печальная тоталитарная картина  :smilies:

----------


## ЛПд (GKG)

Здравствуйте всем.
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Позвольте высказать свои несовершенные спекуляции ума.
Думается мне, что Резолюция о вайшнави дикша-гуру вызвала такие ожесточённые споры не только из-за явной "продавленности", а сколько из-за того, что можно взять отдельные наставления Шрилы Прабхупады и на их основании обосновать что-либо. При этом игнорируя другие указания, говоря "место-время-обстоятельство".
Например: чёткое указание Шрилы Прабхупады о том, кто может входить в GBC (только саньяси), или порядок посвящений (пранама - через полгода харинама - ещё через полгода гаятри), зависимость развития преданного от прослушанных курсов (несмотря на их безусловную важность), танцы на публичных харинамах и т.д. и т.п.
Другими словами: если принимаем наставления Шрилы Прабхупады по каким-то не слишком филосовским аспектам, то надо принимать их ВСЕ. Не забывая Его слова: "Ничего не меняйте".
Харе Кришна.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Противоречий в наставлениях Шрилы Прабхупаду нет. Это только кажется, что есть противоречия. По мере изучения наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады вы научитесь понимать, как каждое наставление Шрилы Прабхупады идеально соответствует времени, месту и обстоятельствам. И также контексту...И крайне важно изучать наследие Шрилы Прабхупады под руководством духовного учителя - истинного представителя Шрилы Прабхупады


Мне кажется, Вы не прочитали полностью моё сообщение. Я в нём попытался раскрыть то, как мы должны понимать казалось бы противоречивые наставления Шрилы Прабхупады. И я это попытался сделать на основе лекций моего гурудева как раз на эту тему. 



> Также разные цитаты затрагивают разные аспекты: какие-то относятся к социальной сфере, а другие относятся к сфере чисто духовной. И хотя в социальной сфере у мужчин и женщин разные обязанности, в чистом преданном служении уже таких различий нет.


Вопрос: Арджуна, убивая врагов на поле битвы Курукшетра, занимался чистым преданным служением или нет? Но он действовал как кшатрий. Потому что такова была его природа. Почему Драупади не взяла лук и стрелы и не пошла сражаться? Подумайте над этим.

----------


## Амира

> Вы- женоненавистник?


У меня тоже сложилось такое мнение, что эти люди просто женоненавистники. Они всегда против женщин даже когда это их не касается или никогда не коснется в будущем. Причем странно то что они все еще к тому же и женаты  :smilies: . Эта борьба - проявление их тщетных попыток побороть свою сильную внутреннюю привязанность к женщинам, поэтому все женщины для них потенциальные враги. 

По сути дела эта резолюция не вносит ничего нового, она просто официально закрепляет то, что по умолчанию должно быть разрешено. Вопросы могут возникать только в рассмотрении качеств конкретной кандидатки.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Просто вы (и резолюция) голословно доказываете мне то, что есть множество "достойных и обладающих нужной квалификацией вайшнави". Есть преданные вашего же уровня и выше, которые менее голословно доказывают обратное. Почему вас удивляет, что кто-то присоединяется к другому лагерю? Истина познается в спорах. Если будете только вы и никаких противников - это будет не только скучно, но и истина может когда-нибудь затеряться. Печальная тоталитарная картина


Снова манипуляция. Вы пытаетесь изобразить все так, что уже завтра, ну или послезавтра полчища "хищных женщин-дикша-гуру" начнут атаковать бедных преданных?  Реально, пока есть только одна кандидатура. Одна!  Зачем же все представлять в свете "о ужас, все пропало, спасайся кто может"? Зачем эти постоянные "пророчества", "что вот вот и геи с лесбиянками выбьются в дикша-гуру"?  Похоже на обычную политическую пропаганду. 

И почему вы постоянно смешиваете социальные и чисто духовные сферы?  В чисто духовной сфере и мужчины и женщины имеют абсолютно равные возможности и права.  О чем Шрила Прабхупада много раз говорил и писал.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вопрос: Арджуна, убивая врагов на поле битвы Курукшетра, занимался чистым преданным служением или нет? Но он действовал как кшатрий. Потому что такова была его природа. Почему Драупади не взяла лук и стрелы и не пошла сражаться? Подумайте над этим.


Шрила Прабхупада отправлял проповедовать и мужчин и женщин в равной степени. Подумайте над этим!

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Шрила Прабхупада отправлял проповедовать и мужчин и женщин в равной степени. Подумайте над этим!


Мои поклоны! А есть примеры того, что Шрила Прабхупада в равной степени отправлял проповедовать и мужчин и женщин. Просто, если это так, то почему я их не заметил? В основном активной проповедью занимались мужчины. Я понимаю, что на местах и женщины были активны, но тогда нельзя говорить о "равной степени".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Чтобы быть дикша-гуру, не обязательно быть кшатрийкой ) 
Какая разница, отправлял ШП прабху и матаджи их в равной степени, или не в равной. 
3 семейные пары отправил в Лондон.
Это Малати Деви Даси была первой, кто передала торт для Битлз.

Никто из прабху не мог приложить ума, как до них добраться. 
А с Битлз начался взрыв Харе Кришна. 

Одна Малати _поэтому_ стоит армии махаратх. 

И другие примеры явно были - на санкиртану и харинамы все равно выходили. 

Но суть вообще не в пресловутом "равенстве полов", которого не существует. 
А в качествах конкретных душ, превзошедших свою обусловленность. Сознающие себя и Кришну души и контролирующие свои чувства - благодаря своему служению и милости парампары - квалифицированы принимать учеников повсюду в мире, что тут сложного? 

Те, кто _не_ находятся на этом уровне, _не_ могут их распознать, и могут их оскорблять, что мы здесь и видим.

Например, также не мог распознать Пундарику Виддьяниддхи кто-то из последователей. 

Распознавать их могут те, кто на том же уровне и выше.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Шрила Прабхупада отправлял проповедовать и мужчин и женщин в равной степени. Подумайте над этим!


Прабхупада приехал на "дикий Запад", где он даже представить себе не мог, насколько деградировало общество, что в культуре хиппи уже не было возможности отделить мужчин и женщин. Да, общество хиппи легко восприняло то, что "в чисто духовной сфере и мужчины и женщины имеют абсолютно равные возможности и права". Потому что это было близко их материалистической идее мужского и женского равноправия. В самом начале движения Прабхупада даже не вводил ограничений на общение между полами в вайшнавском этикете. Вы привели цитату из письма Хамсадуте от 3 января 1969 года, где Прабхупада довольно оптимистичен в отношении того, что все его ученики станут гуру. Но позже он становился все строже во всех отношениях и все больше говорил о варнашраме, потому что большинство вчерашних хиппи из его учеников не смогли находиться на трансцедентном уровне и пали. Я еще раз приведу цитату из беседы 1974 года: 


> Йогешвара: Вот вам проблема: в наши дни женщины выдвигают требование равных с мужчинами прав. Как можно удовлетворить их?
> Прабхупада: Все будет в порядке. Очень просто. Возьмите, к примеру, наших женщин, осознающих Кришну. Они трудятся. Они не требуют равных с мужчинами прав. Это благодаря сознанию Кришны. Женщины убирают храм, очень хорошо готовят пищу. Они удовлетворены. Они не говорят: "Мне нужно ехать в Японию, чтобы проповедовать, как Прабхупада ". Они никогда так не говорят. Иметь подобные мысли - неестественно для женщин. Так что сознание Кришны подразумевает деятельность согласно своей природе.


 Можно считать вывод "Иметь подобные мысли - неестественно для женщин" более сильным утверждением потому, что оно сделано позднее, когда уже были храмы, множество учеников и Прабхупада стал больше думать не о расширении движения, а о сохранении его чистоты. Поэтому он вводил все больше ограничений в отношения между полами, правила ведической культуры и обличал культуру хиппи. Но мы в России только в 90-х годах получили расцвет культуры хиппи, поэтому многие из нас воспринимают культуру Сознания Кришны вцелом на основе той "хипповской" истории ИСККОН. Но на самом деле это было только начало. В основе Сознания Кришны все же лежит традиционная культура. Большие семьи. Простая жизнь, возвышенное мышление. И в этой культуре женщины являются естественными гуру для своих детей и внуков. Если они служат своему мужу, служат в храме, слушают и рассказывают о Кришне своим детям и внукам - это и есть их совершенство. И этим они полностью удовлетворены. Об этом и говорит Прабхупада.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Снова манипуляция. Вы пытаетесь изобразить все так, что уже завтра, ну или послезавтра полчища "хищных женщин-дикша-гуру" начнут атаковать бедных преданных?  Реально, пока есть только одна кандидатура. Одна!  Зачем же все представлять в свете "о ужас, все пропало, спасайся кто может"? Зачем эти постоянные "пророчества", "что вот вот и геи с лесбиянками выбьются в дикша-гуру"?  Похоже на обычную политическую пропаганду. 
> 
> И почему вы постоянно смешиваете социальные и чисто духовные сферы?  В чисто духовной сфере и мужчины и женщины имеют абсолютно равные возможности и права.  О чем Шрила Прабхупада много раз говорил и писал.


Мне кажется очень трудно отделить гуру от социальной сферы. У гуру однозначно есть социальная роль и социальные проявления. Иначе проблемы в личной жизни не имели бы социальных последствий.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Вы привели цитату из письма Хамсадуте от 3 января 1969 года, где Прабхупада довольно оптимистичен в отношении того, что все его ученики станут гуру. Но позже он становился все строже во всех отношениях и все больше говорил о варнашраме, потому что большинство вчерашних хиппи из его учеников не смогли находиться на трансцедентном уровне и пали. Я еще раз приведу цитату из беседы 1974 года:


А разговор с пр.О'Коннелом, где Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что женщины могут становиться дикша-гуру, произошел в 1976 году. Так что по вашей логике она более сильная и расставляет точки.  :smilies:  

Поверьте, все эти аргументы Джи-Би-Си разбирали уже сотни раз. Они этим занимались последние 15 лет. И там сидят люди, намного умнее здешних форумчан. Можно спорить сколько угодно и приводить один довод за другим, но факта наличия у кого-то квалификации исполнять роль дикша-гуру это не отменит.

----------


## Sitalatma das

Если речь идёт о цитатах, то их на тему ЖДГ всего три. Комментарий о Сунити в Шримад Бхагаватам, беседа с профессором, и письмо Хансадутте. Среди них то, что написано в книге, то есть о Сунити, это свидетельство высшего порядка. Смысл того комментария в том, что, как правило, женщины не могут становиться дикша гуру. В беседе с профессором Шрила Прабхупада говорит какие могут быть исключения - если женщина достигла совершенства, и даёт пример Джахнави Маты.

Личные письма обычно считаются свидетельствами ниже по уровню и если есть возможность, то их надо интерпретировать так, чтобы они не противоречили свидетельствам высшего порядка. В случае с письмом Хансадутте возможности для этого есть. Прежде всего, Прабхупада не пишет прямым текстом, что женщины могут инициировать наравне с мужчинами. Он пишет "Тем, кто имеет этот титул Бхактиведанта, будет разрешено принимать учеников." Это "тем" может включать женщин, а может и не включать. В пользу того, что не включает, можно привести несколько доводов - это бы противоречило свидетельствам из книг, что план где женщины могут давать инициации наравне с мужчинами не озвучен ни в каких других работах Шрилы Прабхупады и не подкрепляется никакими другими свидетельствами, что письмо было написано в ранний период ИСККОНа и к 1976 году, ко времени беседы с профессором, Шрила Прабхупада либо начисто забыл об этом плане, либо передумал, так что скорее всего такого плана никогда и не было. Сам абзац из которого взята эта цитата имеет целью подчеркнуть важность изучения книг и вводит систему поощрений в виде экзаменов и титулов. Упоминание инициации там второстепенное, а интерпретация, что женщины тоже могут инициировать - третьестепенная. Через девять дней Шрила Прабхупада написал сразу два письма об этих же экзаменах и ни в одном из них женщины не упоминались вообще. Во втором письме Хансадутте не упоминались даже и инициации. Кроме того, подавляющее большинство преданных об этих письмах либо не слышало либо не помнило пока их не опубликовали через несколько лет после ухода Шрилы Прабхупады - немного поздновато чтобы на одном из них строить планы на инициации в ИСККОНе. Мы, например, до сих пор не ввели первичную квалификацию по этим письмам - надо сначала сдать экзмен и заслужить звание Бхактиведанта, а ЖДГ уже ввели, не дожидаясь и не требуя достижения первичной квалификации, что также указывает на то, что эти письма были не об инициациях, а об изучении книг, и что система инициаций в ИСККОНе на эти письма не полагается. Почему тогда должна полагаться резолюция о ЖДГ?

Два других письма об экзаменах здесь:
https://vanisource.org/wiki/690112_-...om_Los_Angeles
https://vanisource.org/wiki/690112_-...om_Los_Angeles

Когда я говорил, что мы не признаём инициации данные в других организациях я имел в виду, что те, кто получил брахманскую инициации в Гаудия Матхах не считаются квалифицированными проводить арати божествам в храмах ИСККОН, хотя есть и исключения. Или что мы до сих пор используем имя "Джадурани", а не то, которое она получила за рамками ИСККОНа, или что мы не готовы принять назад преданных в ранге санньяси если он получили санньяса инициацию за пределами ИСККОНа.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Когда я говорил, что мы не признаём инициации данные в других организациях я имел в виду, что те, кто получил брахманскую инициации в Гаудия Матхах не считаются квалифицированными проводить арати божествам в храмах ИСККОН, хотя есть и исключения. Или что мы до сих пор используем имя "Джадурани", а не то, которое она получила за рамками ИСККОНа, или что мы не готовы принять назад преданных в ранге санньяси если он получили санньяса инициацию за пределами ИСККОНа.


Ну это речь о тех, кто сначала получил инициацию в ИСККОН, а потом получил "реинициацию" в других местах. Это другая история. А вот сами по себе инициации, если они получены без нарушения вайшнавского этикета (то есть человек еще не имел инициации ни у кого из вайшнавов, и получает ее первый раз) мы вполне признаем, просто другой вопрос если эти люди, получившие инициации вне ИСККОН хотят служить в ИСККОН, но это случается не так часто.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Если речь идёт о цитатах, то их на тему ЖДГ всего три. Комментарий о Сунити в Шримад Бхагаватам, беседа с профессором, и письмо Хансадутте. Среди них то, что написано в книге, то есть о Сунити, это свидетельство высшего порядка. Смысл того комментария в том, что, как правило, женщины не могут становиться дикша гуру. В беседе с профессором Шрила Прабхупада говорит какие могут быть исключения - если женщина достигла совершенства, и даёт пример Джахнави Маты.


Ну строго говоря, и мужчина может быть гуру, только если он достиг того же уровня совершенства. В этом плане нет разных стандартов. Поэтому с чисто духовной точки зрения абсолютно равные возможности. Поэтому все аргументы противников - сугубо социальные. Никаких духовных аргументов у них просто нет. На уровне духа нет различий, нет мужчин, нет женщин. И вообще, не стоит забывать, что все дживы относятся к женской энергии - пракрити.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Но мы в России только в 90-х годах получили расцвет культуры хиппи, поэтому многие из нас воспринимают культуру Сознания Кришны вцелом на основе той "хипповской" истории ИСККОН.


Я не видел никакого расцвета культуры хиппи в 90-х в России, поэтому непонятно о чем вы говорите. Не понмю, чтобы наши духовные учителя в начале 90-х делали упор на какой-то "кульутре хиппи", они просто передавали нам послание Шрилы Прабхупады, которое тоже никакого отношения к культуре хиппи не имеет.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Ну строго говоря, и мужчина может быть гуру, только если он достиг того же уровня совершенства. В этом плане нет разных стандартов. Поэтому с чисто духовной точки зрения абсолютно равные возможности. Поэтому все аргументы противников - сугубо социальные. Никаких духовных аргументов у них просто нет. На уровне духа нет различий, нет мужчин, нет женщин. И вообще, не стоит забывать, что все дживы относятся к женской энергии - пракрити.


Нельзя не согласится. Если речь идёт о духовной жизни - главное духовная квалификация. У нас часто речь идёт о религиозной жизни, а вней всякие внешние условности очень важны. Интересно, что в Нектаре преданности Прабхупада пишет, что даже каништха может принимать учеников.

----------


## Sitalatma das

Если мы не знаем нашей духовной сварупы и знаем только в каких материальных телах мы живём, то и действовать тогда надо по предписаниям для тел, в том числе и социальных - женщины должны вести себя так, а мужчины этак.

Конец цитаты из беседы с прфессором вроде уже приводили:

"Не то чтобы женщина не может быть ачарьей. Обычно они не становятся ими. В совершенно особенных случаях. Но Джахнава-деви приняли как таковую, хотя она и не заявляла о себе."

То есть женщина гуру это исключение - "В совершенно особенных случаях". Потому я эту беседу и охарактеризовал, как объясняющую исключения, а не правило - "Обычно они не становятся ими."

----------


## Aniruddha das

> То есть женщина гуру это исключение - "В совершенно особенных случаях". Потому я эту беседу и охарактеризовал, как объясняющую исключения, а не правило - "Обычно они не становятся ими."


Так и пока речь не идет о массовом явлении. Пока вообще есть только Матаджи Нараяни, которую  хотели бы принять в качестве гуру.

----------


## Aniruddha das

А аргументы, что другие сампрадайи и духовные организации в Индии будут смеяться над ИСККОН, это вообще очень слабые аргументы. ИСККОН по своим масштабам уже давно превосходит большинство этих других вайшнавских движений и сампрадай, и если они чего и опасаются, так того, что вслед за ИСККОН другие организации и сампрадайи начнут разрешать женщинам становиться дикша-гуру. И есть уже реальные газетные статьи с такими высказываниями.

А если слушать пандитов из других сампрадай, то для них и гуру -неиндийцы , и даже брахманы-неиндийцы вряд ли являются чем-то приемлемым. Ну и что? Это останавливает нас?

Кто из этих других сампрадай и организаций может похвастаться распространением миллионов копий Бхагавад-гит и Шримад Бхагаватам на всех основных языках мира? Кто из них может похвастаться присутствием по всему миру? Поэтому они очень ясно понимают свое положение и положение ИСККОН, и потому нам вряд ли стоит сильно обращать внимание на их мнения.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Если мы не знаем нашей духовной сварупы и знаем только в каких материальных телах мы живём, то и действовать тогда надо по предписаниям для тел, в том числе и социальных - женщины должны вести себя так, а мужчины этак.


Опять чисто социальные аргументы. Но в духовной практике и мужчины и женщины имеют равные права. Духовные обязанности и мужчин и женщин одинаковы. Нет отдельных мантр для мужчин и для женщин. И Шрила Прабхупада давал дикша мантры всем: и мужчинам и женщинам. И нет такого, что мужчина может достичь премы, а женщина - нет. И примеров хватает женщин - чистых преданных. Все дживы могут служить Кришне, это их врожденное право. И не забывайте, что самые высшие слуги Кришны - гопи, это наш идеал. По- моему мнению, нам надо гораздо более уважительно относиться к женскому началу. Надо избавляться от пуруша-абхимана, кстати пураш-абхиман присущ в этом мире как мужчинам так и женщинам.

----------


## Sitalatma das

"Гуру" это уже проявление пуруша-абхимана - это представитель Господа, а не представитель пракрити, поэтому многие известные преданные эту роль на себя если и брали, то через не хочу.

Кроме того, есть цитаты вроде этой:

"Первые мать и отец создают условия для появления ребенка на свет, после чего духовный учитель и Веды становятся его вторым отцом и матерью." комментарий к ШБ 3.24.15

Или

"Первым рождением мы обязаны родителям, а второе нам дают духовный учитель и ведическая мудрость." - "The first birth is made possible by the parents, and the second birth is made possible by the *spiritual father* and Vedic knowledge" в оригинале. ШБ 4.12.48, тоже в комментарии.

Гуру - отец, Веды - мать. Подобных сравнений полным полно, а гуру с ролью женщин нигде не сравнивается, насколько я знаю. Впрочем, имеющихся цитат из Прабхупады на саму тему ЖДГ уже должно быть достаточно, понимать их как духовные или как социальные это дело второстепенное.

Хотя на примере Нарады Муни, Камсы, и Арджуны также ясно, что во Вриндаван без принятия в гуру одной из гопи и омовения в кундах не попасть, но мы то тут причём? Доживём, увидим.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> "Не то чтобы женщина не может быть ачарьей. Обычно они не становятся ими. В совершенно особенных случаях. Но Джахнава-деви приняли как таковую, хотя она и не заявляла о себе."
> 
> То есть женщина гуру это исключение - "В совершенно особенных случаях". Потому я эту беседу и охарактеризовал, как объясняющую исключения, а не правило - "Обычно они не становятся ими."


Насколько я понимаю "в особых случаях" имеется ввиду роль ачарьи, то есть лидера всего движения, а не роль гуру. Шрила Прабхупада говорит тут именно о роли ачарьи. 
Джахнави Деви была действительно лидером ВСЕГО движения Гаудия-вайшнавов после ухода Господа Чайтаньи, Нитьянанды и основных спутников. И таковой ее принимали Нароттам дас Тхакур, Джива Госвами и другие известные святые нашей традиции. 
Подробно о Джахнави Деви можно почитать ТУТ

----------


## Sitalatma das

> Насколько я понимаю "в особых случаях" имеется ввиду роль ачарьи, то есть лидера всего движения, а не роль гуру. Шрила Прабхупада говорит тут именно о роли ачарьи. 
> Джахнави Деви была действительно лидером ВСЕГО движения Гаудия-вайшнавов после ухода Господа Чайтаньи, Нитьянанды и основных спутников. И таковой ее принимали Нароттам дас Тхакур, Джива Госвами и другие известные святые нашей традиции. 
> Подробно о Джахнави Деви можно почитать ТУТ


Да, вы правы. Эта цитата вообще из другой беседы, я просто увидел её на предыдущей странице, и поскольку речь шла о той же Джахнави Деви, подумал что это из той же беседы с О'коннелом, тем более что таи так и говорилось - "продолжение беседы".

В беседе с О'Коннелом первый же вопрос был о женщинах гуру, и ответ был о женщинах гуру, и на примере той же Джахнави Деви. В беседе с Атрея Риши вопрос был о том, можно ли верить слову женщины и Шрила Прабхупада ссылался на Джахнави Деви как на "ачарью". Я не думаю, что в вопросе веры на слово есть принципиальная разница между гуру и ачарьей, особенно когда имеется в виду одна и та же женщина.

Самое начало ответа О'Коннелу говорит об исключительности - возможно, но не так много:

"Профессор О'Коннелл: Свамиджи, возможно ли, чтобы женщина была гуру в линии ученической преемственности?
Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Джахнава деви была женой Нитьянанды. Она стала. Если она способна достичь высшего совершенства жизни, почему невозможно стать гуру? Но не так много."

Извините за ошибку, но она не меняет смысла - Шрила Прабхупада дал нам правила и он дал нам исключения. Женщина дикша гуру это исключение. Другие трактовки менее логичны и более запутаны.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Женщина дикша гуру это исключение. Другие трактовки менее логичны и более запутаны.


Спасибо за честность! Не часто можно встретить, чтобы противники ждг признавали свои ошибки. 
Но тогда вы с той же честностью сможете признать, что Шрила Прабхупада нигде не говорит, что ждг это исключение. Это уже ваша личная трактовка. А что до логики, то про нее известно, что с помощью логики можно бесконечно долго доказывать абсолютно любую теорию и с помощью логики ее же и опровергать. Господь Чайтанья забавлялся так, показав бессмысленность логики и споров в принципе.

----------


## Sitalatma das

Шрила Прабхупада даёт правило в комментарии о Сунити и на фоне этого правила пример Джахнави Маты выглядит как исключение. Если трактовать пример Джахнави Маты как правило, то тогда придёться изощрённо обходить комментарий о Сунити. Прямой смысл, однако, ясен, и я не вижу причины его игнорировать только потому, что с помощью логики можно бесконечно долго доказывать обратное.

По какой-то неизвестной или непонятной нам причине женщины, как правило, считались неквалифицированными давать дикшу. Что я могу ещё добавить? Не хотите смириться с этим и доказывать обратное - доказывайте. Только кому? Тем, кому не лень искать логические ошибки в течение пятнадцати лет? Даже им доказать так и не удалось. И дальше что?

----------

